# Der Minecraft Sammelthread



## The Paladin (1. März 2011)

Ich will einmal Minecraft testen und war auf der Homepage. Dort habe ich mir die Minecraft.exe runtergeladen und mich registriert. Aber wenn ich jetzt Minecraft.exe starte und mich anmelde steht dort: User not Premium

Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass man Minecraft umsonst testen kann (Eben nur im Multiplayer)

Muss ich wirklich erst Geld zahlen um an der Beta teilzunehmen? (Ich dachte Betas sind da um etwas kostenlos zu testen)
Wieviel kostet Minecraft? Gibt es Monatskosten?

Und nun zu "Nebensächlichen Fragen":

Borderlands funktioniert nicht (Kein Sound)
Bioshock 2 funktioniert nicht (Stürzt nach dem Speichern immer ab, savegame ordner löschen funkt nicht, dazu habe ich sogar einen eigenen Thread: Alter Thread)
Dragon Age Origins hat seeeeeeehr lange Ladezeiten je weiter ich komme in die Geschichte (Manchmal auch bis zu 10 Minuten in Denerim!)

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und ich hoffe diesen Thread auch für meine (hoffentlichen nicht auftauchenden) zukunftsprobleme zu benutzen.


MfG Ivan the Paladin

Edit: Yeah, 1000 Posts


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

du kannst minecraft kostenlos testen, aber halt nur die browser version und ohne survival modus. für alles andere musst du einmalig 15 euro zaheln. glaub mir, die lohnen sich.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich will einmal Minecraft testen und war auf der Homepage. Dort habe ich mir die Minecraft.exe runtergeladen und mich registriert. Aber wenn ich jetzt Minecraft.exe starte und mich anmelde steht dort: User not Premium
> 
> Ich glaube gelesen zu haben dass man Minecraft umsonst testen kann (Eben nur im Multiplayer)
> 
> ...



Die Minecraft.exe ist für die Minecraft Beta. Diese kostet zurzeit 14,95 und ist via PayPal bezahlbar (ebenfalls auf der offiziellen Seite). Die Gratis-Version von Minecraft ist Minecraft Classic. Dafür gibt es auf der offiziellen Seite die Anspielversion im SP und im MP, allerdings nur im Browser. Singleplayer findest du z.B. hier. 

Wenn du Minecraft dann für 14,95 kaufst, bekommst du auch den Zugriff auf die Minecraft.exe im vollen Umfang, d.h. du kannst dich einloggen. Es sei dir gesagt: Die Beta ist anders als Minecraft-Classic. Nicht nur, dass man die Beta modden kann, sondern sie spielt sich auch anders. In Classic kann man lediglich Gebäude bauen. In der Beta musst du erst die Rohstoffe erarbeiten, z.B. durch das Mining und andere Sachen. 

Die Minecraft Beta kostet deshalb etwas, weil sie zu einer Indie-Firma gehört. Das Geld, welches Mojang einnimmt, fließt zum Großteil in die Weiterentwicklung von Minecraft. Wäre alles kostenlos, wäre Minecraft nicht so, wie es heute ist. 

Und es gibt keine Monatskosten.

Edit: Mit dem Kauf der Beta erhälst du auch später den Zugriff auf die Vollversion von Minecraft, die für November/Dezember 2011 geplant ist. Du musst dann nichts extra zahlen!


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2011)

Amen


----------



## MasterXoX (1. März 2011)

Das Geld lohnt sich auf alle Fälle! Bins zurzeit auch nur am süchteln  (also @Minecraft) ^^


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2011)

Ich sag mal Danke, ich war irgendwie bislang zu blöde, die Browserversion zu finden... Aber bislang konnt ich irgendwie nur meine destruktive Seite ausleben, gibt es da nicht auch sowas wie Werkzeug?


----------



## The Paladin (1. März 2011)

Ok, danke. Da gibt es nur ein Problem, ich habe bis jetzt noch nie etwas über Internet gekauft. 

Ich besitze eine Bankomatkarte und eine TAN-Liste. Ich denke mit dem kann man was Anfangen ^^

Ich hoffe ich nerve euch nicht mit der jetzigen Frage. 

Wie kann ich mir was online-kaufen? Ich bin zwar 19 und im Bundesheer, aber meine Eltern mögen es trotzdem nicht wenn plötzlich Post eintrudelt mit der Information dass ich irgendwas im internet gekauft habe.


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

wenn notch nur endlich cartbooster einbauen würde...


----------



## DarknessShadow (1. März 2011)

das spiel ansich kostet 15 euro KEINE monatlichen kosten

zum testen gibts nur die alpha version !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





The schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Da gibt es nur ein Problem, ich habe bis jetzt noch nie etwas über Internet gekauft.
> 
> Ich besitze eine Bankomatkarte und eine TAN-Liste. Ich denke mit dem kann man was Anfangen ^^
> 
> ...



soweit ich weis brauchste entweder Kreditkarte oder paypal



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Danke, ich war irgendwie bislang zu blöde, die Browserversion zu finden... Aber bislang konnt ich irgendwie nur meine destruktive Seite ausleben, gibt es da nicht auch sowas wie Werkzeug?



werkzeug gibts nur wenn du dir das spiel kaufst ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich sag mal Danke, ich war irgendwie bislang zu blöde, die Browserversion zu finden... Aber bislang konnt ich irgendwie nur meine destruktive Seite ausleben, gibt es da nicht auch sowas wie Werkzeug?



Nicht in der Classic-Version. Werkzeuge, zum Abbauen von Blöcken und finden von neuen Rohstoffen, gibt es nur in der kostenpflichtigen Beta-Version.



The schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Da gibt es nur ein Problem, ich habe bis jetzt noch nie etwas über Internet gekauft.
> 
> Ich besitze eine Bankomatkarte und eine TAN-Liste. Ich denke mit dem kann man was Anfangen ^^
> 
> ...



Im Internet kannst du auf verschiedenen Weg was einkaufen. Via Online-Banking und Überweisung oder halt über PayPal. Paypal funktioniert quasi als Zwischenbank. Du registrierst dich auf PayPal, nach ein paar Tagen wird dein Konto freigeschaltet und ab dann kannst du problemlos im Internet einkaufen. Du drückst dann z.B. auf den "Bezahlen" Knopf, wirst auf PayPal weitergeleitet, loggst dich in dein PayPal-Konto ein und bestätigst die Bezahlung. Danach übernimmt erst PayPal die Bezahlung und zieht dir wenige Tage problemlos das Geld von deinem Konto ab. Post kommt da nicht an, du wirst nur via E-Mail von PayPal bzgl. der Bezahlung informiert. 



tear_jerker schrieb:


> wenn notch nur endlich cartbooster einbauen würde...



Wozu einbauen? Dank Bug-using funktioniert das auch so :>


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu einbauen? Dank Bug-using funktioniert das auch so :>



mein letzter stand war das er das rausgepatcht hat und mein alten minceartbooster funktionierten auch nicht mehr

edit: mir würde es ja schon reichen wenn notch endlich die api schnittstelle fertig entwickelt, denn dann würden auch die entwickler von cart mania für den SMP entwickeln.


----------



## DarknessShadow (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wozu einbauen? Dank Bug-using funktioniert das auch so :>



den bug wirds aber nicht ewig geben


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2011)

Wenn wir es gerade von dem haben: Für was sind eigentlich die Carts mit dem Ofen oben dran? Ich meine, die muss man ja auch schubsen damit sie fahren. Ich seh da keinen Sinn. :/


----------



## Dominau (1. März 2011)

Notch hat mal gemeint das er die ganzen Bugs, die von Usern gefunden wurden, nicht rauspatchen will weil er sie ziemlich toll findet.

Hat er zumindest zur Wasserleiter gesagt.

Und die MinecartBooster funktionieren noch!




@Reflox: Du musst in die Öfen Kohle reinmachen, dann fahren sie von selber. Ist aber ziemlich lahm :<


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Notch hat mal gemeint das er die ganzen Bugs, die von Usern gefunden wurden, nicht rauspatchen will weil er sie ziemlich toll findet.
> 
> Hat er zumindest zur Wasserleiter gesagt.
> 
> Und die MinecartBooster funktionieren noch!



Notch findet eh alles toll, was die Community mit seinem Spiel anstellt. 

Ich kann keine Kohle reintun, die Mistdinger rauchen dann nur und fahren nen Block weit. -.-


----------



## DarknessShadow (1. März 2011)

Minecart booster der mit der akutellen version funtz -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn wir es gerade von dem haben: Für was sind eigentlich die Carts mit dem Ofen oben dran? Ich meine, die muss man ja auch schubsen damit sie fahren. Ich seh da keinen Sinn. :/



nimm kohle und dann rechtsklick drauf dann fährts von alleine ^^


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> mein letzter stand war das er das rausgepatcht hat und mein alten minceartbooster funktionierten auch nicht mehr
> 
> edit: mir würde es ja schon reichen wenn notch endlich die api schnittstelle fertig entwickelt, denn dann würden auch die entwickler von cart mania für den SMP entwickeln.



Meine Minecraft-Booster funktionieren noch!  

Und zudem gibt es auch glaube auch eine Booster-modifikation, die Booster via Goldblock ermöglicht.


----------



## DarknessShadow (1. März 2011)

wie mit einem goldblock ?


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

DarknessShadow schrieb:


> wie mit einem goldblock ?



Alle paar Blöcke ist nicht ein Steinblock, sondern ein Goldblock. Das beschleunigt dann das Cart auch extrem. Braucht man vorher die Modifikation Minecart Mania oder eine ähnliche. Funktioniert zumindest im SMP richtig gut.

Sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (1. März 2011)

MinecraftMania wird soweit ich weiß nicht mehr geupdatet.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> MinecraftMania wird soweit ich weiß nicht mehr geupdatet.



Nicht mehr? Hm, k.A. auf meinen Multiplayer-Server funktionieren die Boosters noch.


----------



## The Paladin (1. März 2011)

Hm, ich vetraue Paypal nicht richtig. Ich werde bei gelegenheit in meine Bank gehen und mich informieren. Ich muss nur meine Bankomatkarte von meinen Vater zurückkriegen. Nicht dass ich viel Geld verschwende, sondern er vertraut mir mit der Karte nicht ganz (wahrscheinlich denkt er dass am Ende mein Konto geplündert wird im Internet, wovor ich auch Angst habe)

Aber Minecraft sieht gut aus, sogar die Kostenlose Classic version.


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2011)

Sachen gibts...


----------



## tear_jerker (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht mehr? Hm, k.A. auf meinen Multiplayer-Server funktionieren die Boosters noch.



da liegtd as prob, die entwickler von MM haben den smp nicht mehr geupdatet weil jeder patch die mod zerschießt


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Hm, ich vetraue Paypal nicht richtig. Ich werde bei gelegenheit in meine Bank gehen und mich informieren. Ich muss nur meine Bankomatkarte von meinen Vater zurückkriegen. Nicht dass ich viel Geld verschwende, sondern er vertraut mir mit der Karte nicht ganz (wahrscheinlich denkt er dass am Ende mein Konto geplündert wird im Internet, wovor ich auch Angst habe)



Warum vertraust du PayPal nicht? Solange du nicht offen irgendwo deine Login-Daten angibst oder auf betrügerische Websites reinfällt, kann dir nichts passieren. Zudem PayPal einige Schutzfunktionen hat und du im Normalfall dein Geld wiedersiehst.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> da liegtd as prob, die entwickler von MM haben den smp nicht mehr geupdatet weil jeder patch die mod zerschießt



Mein Server nutzt ja Bukkit und dafür gibt es Craftbook. Das scheint noch für den SMP zu funktionieren und wird immer noch geupdatet, wie mir scheint.

Edit: Damn! Doppelpost ~~


----------



## The Paladin (1. März 2011)

Ich baue im Classic Modus herum. Ich habe mir einen Berg ausgesucht am Rand der insel und beginne gerade damit ein riesiges Kreuz zu bauen.


----------



## Razyl (1. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Ich baue im Classic Modus herum. Ich habe mir einen Berg ausgesucht am Rand der insel und beginne gerade damit ein riesiges Kreuz zu bauen.



Und später bist du davon beeindruckt, kaufst dir die Beta und baust riesige Gebilde... so wird es kommen... :S


----------



## The Paladin (1. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und später bist du davon beeindruckt, kaufst dir die Beta und baust riesige Gebilde... so wird es kommen... :S



Daran sehe ich nix negatives (Ich weiß du meinst es nicht negativ ^^), außer den Zeitaufwand. Bin damit fertig geworden (Dem Kreuz), bis ich Gold an einem Berg sah und mich in ihn eingegraben habe. Anfangs war es cool das innere zu erforschen. Aber dann bin ich in einem Lavasee gefallen und kam nimmer raus.


----------



## schneemaus (1. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Aber dann bin ich in einem Lavasee gefallen und kam nimmer raus.



 Genau das ist mir vorhin auch passiert. Scheint wohl jedem so zu ergehen, der am Anfang seiner Minecraft-Karriere steht xD 

Hab aber schon Videos gesehen, wo sich die Leute echt extrem tief reingegraben haben - was mach ich denn dann falsch?

Vll könnten wir ja nen allg. Minecraft-Fragen-Thread hier draus machen, ich für meinen Teil steig da noch nich so ganz durch... Bin mir aber am überlegen, ob ich mir die Beta kaufe...


----------



## Deathstyle (1. März 2011)

Man gräbt sich nie gerade nach unten, früher oder später landest du in Lava oder in einem Creeper.
Also mindestens mit 2 Blöcken nach unten.


----------



## Skatero (2. März 2011)

Am besten macht man einfach eine Treppe. So kann man es immer vergrössern und man kommt leicht rauf und runter.
Und man gräbt halt immer vor sich und nicht unter sich.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Genau das ist mir vorhin auch passiert. Scheint wohl jedem so zu ergehen, der am Anfang seiner Minecraft-Karriere steht xD
> 
> Hab aber schon Videos gesehen, wo sich die Leute echt extrem tief reingegraben haben - was mach ich denn dann falsch?
> 
> Vll könnten wir ja nen allg. Minecraft-Fragen-Thread hier draus machen, ich für meinen Teil steig da noch nich so ganz durch... Bin mir aber am überlegen, ob ich mir die Beta kaufe...



Was willst du denn alles wissen? 

Und wie Skatero und Deathstyle schon geschrieben haben: Nie direkt nach unten graben, sondern möglichst als Treppe. Zudem sowieso irgendwann Schluss ist mit Graben, denn dann kommt der Bedrock. Den kann man nicht abbauen. :>


----------



## tear_jerker (2. März 2011)

und zur sicherheit immer einen eimer wasser dabei haben....zummindest im Survival modus. btw: ich meinte die ganze zeit vorher mit SMP eigentlich den SSP ^^


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Minecraft lohnt sich aufjedenfall.

Man muss halt etwas kreativität mit bringen.

/vote 4 neuen Minecraft-Thread, da der alte tot ist !


----------



## schneemaus (2. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was willst du denn alles wissen?
> 
> Und wie Skatero und Deathstyle schon geschrieben haben: Nie direkt nach unten graben, sondern möglichst als Treppe. Zudem sowieso irgendwann Schluss ist mit Graben, denn dann kommt der Bedrock. Den kann man nicht abbauen. :>



Na ja, zum Beispiel, was der Bedrock is ^^

Und was sollte ich am dümmsten machen, wenn ich doch auf nen Lavasee treffe? Drumrum weiterbauen? 

Hab mir gestern übrigens mal ein Häuschen gebaut. Und daneben einen riiieeeesigen SNES-Controller, da hatt ich Lust zu xD Ich dacht mir, ich fang halt ma mit was Leichtem an ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Den Bedrock erkennt du auch ohne von seiner Existenz zu wissen, das ist ziemlich selbsterklärend wenn du vor einem stehst.
Lavaseen kannst du entweder auffüllen, sprich die Lava wegmachen, oder aber eben ignorieren und drum rum bauen oder sonst was.


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Wenn du auf einen Lavasee triffst würde ich so viel Lava wie möglich herrausschöpfen, da man ja keine unendlichen lavaquellen machen kann.

wenn du genug hast einfach mit wasser auffüllen und schon hast du etwas obsidian zum abbauen.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Wenn du noch nicht in den Nether willst würde ich das lassen, Obsidian lässt sich nur mit einer Diamanthacke abbauen und dauert verdammt lange.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja, zum Beispiel, was der Bedrock is ^^
> 
> Und was sollte ich am dümmsten machen, wenn ich doch auf nen Lavasee treffe? Drumrum weiterbauen?
> 
> Hab mir gestern übrigens mal ein Häuschen gebaut. Und daneben einen riiieeeesigen SNES-Controller, da hatt ich Lust zu xD Ich dacht mir, ich fang halt ma mit was Leichtem an ^^



Das ist ein Bedrock. Er ist tief unten und kann nicht abgebaut werden.

Lavasee: Mit Eimer ein bisschen Lava mitnehmen, den Lavafluss beenden, d.h. die Quelle mit anderen blöcken versiegeln oder mit Wasser die Lava zu abbaubaren Obsidian "verwandeln".


----------



## schneemaus (2. März 2011)

Lasst mich raten - für den Eimer brauch ich die Beta, ne? ^^ Also werd ich mir die wohl doch holen, will ja alles ausprobieren, nicht nur die Basics...

Ich hab vorhin aus Versehen meinen Keller geflutet.. Da brauch ich schätzungsweise auch nen Eimer für, um den wieder "trocken" zu legen, oder?

Edit: Ich hab mich noch gar nich für die ganze Hilfe bedankt - Vielen Dank, ich wüsst manchmal sonst nicht weiter ^^


----------



## BlizzLord (2. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten - für den Eimer brauch ich die Beta, ne? ^^ Also werd ich mir die wohl doch holen, will ja alles ausprobieren, nicht nur die Basics...
> 
> Ich hab vorhin aus Versehen meinen Keller geflutet.. Da brauch ich schätzungsweise auch nen Eimer für, um den wieder "trocken" zu legen, oder?



Kannst auch Blöcke in das Wasser packen.


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Lasst mich raten - für den Eimer brauch ich die Beta, ne? ^^ Also werd ich mir die wohl doch holen, will ja alles ausprobieren, nicht nur die Basics...
> 
> Ich hab vorhin aus Versehen meinen Keller geflutet.. Da brauch ich schätzungsweise auch nen Eimer für, um den wieder "trocken" zu legen, oder?



Für Eimer und viele weitere Craftingsachen brauchst du die Beta, stimmt haargenau! Dort kannst du dann auch farbige Wolle produzieren, Türen bauen, eigene Bahnstrecken mit Minecarts usw.

Nicht zwingend einen Eimer, es funktioniert auch super mit anderen Blöcken. Am besten ist da natürlich Sand oder Erde in der Beta, da diese sich schnell abbauen lassen. Mit den Blöcken verdrängst du quasi das Wasser.


----------



## schneemaus (2. März 2011)

Aaaaah, danke. Also bau ich einfach in das "Leck", wodurch ich den Keller geflutet hab, nen Block, der da auch bleibt, bau meinen Keller voll Blöcke und bau die wieder ab... Gut zu wissen!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. März 2011)

Das ganze Gesabbel hier im Thread hat mich i-wie neugierig gemacht 
ich probier das jetzt auch mal aus


----------



## Razyl (2. März 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das ganze Gesabbel hier im Thread hat mich i-wie neugierig gemacht
> ich probier das jetzt auch mal aus



Es werden immer mehr.... IMMER MEHR!


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2011)

The schrieb:


> Daran sehe ich nix negatives (Ich weiß du meinst es nicht negativ ^^), außer den Zeitaufwand. Bin damit fertig geworden (Dem Kreuz), bis ich Gold an einem Berg sah und mich in ihn eingegraben habe. Anfangs war es cool das innere zu erforschen. Aber dann bin ich in einem Lavasee gefallen und kam nimmer raus.



Glaub mir, im normalen Modus bist da schneller raus als dir lieb ist.


----------



## The Paladin (2. März 2011)

Hier mal 2 Screenshots aus Classic Minecraft von mir.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist villeicht nicht so Megagroß wie manch andere Projekte. Dafür steckt da liebe drinnen ^^

Edit: Das Große Gebäude links (Bild 1) ist meine erste Kapelle (Kapelle deshalb weil sie noch klein ist, aber wenn ich irgendwann mal Minecraft Beta spiele baue ich noch ne größere mit Kerzen, Fackeln und Bänken ^^)


----------



## Deathstyle (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisl was von unserem Server. Geniales Spiel


----------



## schneemaus (2. März 2011)

Ich muss ehrlicherweise sagen, dass mir das erste Bild von Deathstyle mit seinem Kreuz sympathischer ist als die Kapelle vom Paladin.. Höhö xD

Screens von mir gibt's erst, wenn ich die Beta spiele. Bis dahin übe ich meine kreative Ader aus und flute Keller


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2011)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



usw.

Kann noch ne "Stadt" posten..

Minecraft ist halt einfach : <3_


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2011)

Gibt einen tollen Thread in den Minecraft Foren:

http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=1020&t=110095


Schau ich manchmal rein wenn ich nicht weiß was ich bauen soll 

Sind paar ganz tolle Bilder drin.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein kleiner Orientalischer Palast.
Sieht ein bisschen Unsymetrisch aus, da er noch in der Wiederaufbauphase ist. Creeper die plötzlich neben dem Bett spawnen sind nicht lustig...

Edit: Bevor jemand fragt: Ich benutze das TexturePack von Misa : Link zum Pack


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (3. März 2011)

Oh Gott es macht süchtig Oo
Eigentlich sollte ich schon längst schlafen


----------



## Jester (3. März 2011)

Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es keine Vollversion der Beta gibt, die man kostenlos "erstehen" kann und mit der man dann zwar nicht wirklich online, aber über Hamachi mit Freunden spielen kann... 
Die Version beinhaltet auch auf gar keinen Fall einen kompletten Singleplayermodus.


----------



## Potpotom (3. März 2011)

Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht mehr "up to date" oder meine Geschmacksnerven haben etwas gelitten... aber, das sieht doch total mies aus, oder nicht? Das hat sowas vom Atari 2600... irgendwie. Was ist das faszinierende an dem Spiel? Ein gewisses Retro-Feeling? Das es ein "freies" Projekt ist?

Kein Flame, ich würde das nur gerne verstehen.


----------



## tear_jerker (3. März 2011)

die faszination steckt einfach darain das du eine nahezu unendliche welt (soviel wie der festplatte halt platz hat) erkunden und nach deinen wünschen formen kannst. dazu kommt das du das ganze auch noch im multiplayer spielen kannst udn so riesige projekte mit freunden in angriff nehmen kannst.
du kannst kanonen bauen, rollercoaster, wasserfallen, ganze dörfer aus dem boden stampfen und und und..... da ist nur deine kreativität die grenze.
kombinier einfach was du im inventar hast und schaff damit etwas, ist die gleiche faszination die lego ausmacht 
die fertige release version von minecraft soll auch noch dungeonbosse(dungeons gibts schon) bekommen und eine rudimentäre storyline

edit: und ja das spiel sieht scheie aus^^ liegt daran das es ein schwedischer entwickler (Notch) alleine und  nur mit java entwickelt hat. mittlerweile hat er damit so viel kohle gemacht (3 mio) das er ein team udn bürogebäude bezogen hat. du kannst aber mit texturenmods das ganze aufhübschen so das es etwa nen zeldalook bekommt


----------



## The Paladin (3. März 2011)

Jester schrieb:


> Ich möchte ausdrücklich darauf hinweisen, dass es keine Vollversion der Beta gibt, die man kostenlos "erstehen" kann und mit der man dann zwar nicht wirklich online, aber über Hamachi mit Freunden spielen kann...
> Die Version beinhaltet auch auf gar keinen Fall einen kompletten Singleplayermodus.



Ich weiß dass es so eine Version des spieles nicht gibt. Auch wenn sie Auto-updated 

Ich danke dir für die info dass es so etwas nicht gibt.

Edit: Danke das du mir gesagt hast das es so eine Version nicht gibt. Ich gebe dir per PN den Code für die Rüstung von Ser Isaac Clarke für Dragon Age 2.


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht mehr "up to date" oder meine Geschmacksnerven haben etwas gelitten... aber, das sieht doch total mies aus, oder nicht? Das hat sowas vom Atari 2600... irgendwie. Was ist das faszinierende an dem Spiel? Ein gewisses Retro-Feeling? Das es ein "freies" Projekt ist?
> 
> Kein Flame, ich würde das nur gerne verstehen.


Als ich das Spiel das erste mal gsehn hab dachte ich auch das es grottig aussieht.


Aber nach dem man es etwas spielt, merkt man das es total zum spiel passt.

Und dank guten TexturePacks kann man die auch etwas verschönern.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja nicht mehr "up to date" oder meine Geschmacksnerven haben etwas gelitten... aber, das sieht doch total mies aus, oder nicht? Das hat sowas vom Atari 2600... irgendwie. Was ist das faszinierende an dem Spiel? Ein gewisses Retro-Feeling? Das es ein "freies" Projekt ist?



Und was hat die Grafik mit dem Spielspaß eines Spieles zu tun? Grafik ist nicht alles...

Nicht nur, dass Minecraft ein Indie-Projekt ist, nein. Dahinter steckt zum Einen kein großer Publisher oder sonstiges, der extremen negativen Einfluss verübt (Hallo Activision). Zum Anderen ist die Freiheit in dem Spiel der Reiz. Du hast nahezu unendliche Möglichkeiten deine eigene Fantasie umzusetzen. Es hat den Lego-Charme.


----------



## schneemaus (3. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und was hat die Grafik mit dem Spielspaß eines Spieles zu tun? Grafik ist nicht alles...



Wo Razyl Recht hat, hat er Recht. Meine Lieblingsspiele sind alle älter (die meisten für's SNES) und mit dementsprechend "schlechter" Grafik. Ich greif trotzdme heute immer wieder zum Controller/Emulator und daddel mich durch - warum? Weil das Gameplay/die Story/das Gesamtpaket einfach so klasse ist, dass das Spiel heute noch toll ist.

Minecraft in heutigen Grafikverhältnissen könnte ich mir auch gar nicht vorstellen. Ich glaube nämlich, dass eines der Dinge, die das Spiel so interessant macht, die intuitive Bedienung ist. Man steht in einer Welt voll Blöcken, haut die Blöcke kaputt und baut mit den Blöcken das, was die Kreativität hergibt. Da ist kein Platz für komplexe Grafik, verschiedene Formen etc. etc. Dann wär's ja schon wieder komplizierter und man müsste sich erst deutlich besser einspielen. Nene, die Minecraft-Grafik is schon klasse - sicherlich was Texturen etc. angeht noch etwas verbesserungswürdig, aber man arbeitet ja dran und kann's ja auch jetzt schon verbessern =)


----------



## BlizzLord (3. März 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wo Razyl Recht hat, hat er Recht. Meine Lieblingsspiele sind alle älter (die meisten für's SNES) und mit dementsprechend "schlechter" Grafik. Ich greif trotzdme heute immer wieder zum Controller/Emulator und daddel mich durch - warum? Weil das Gameplay/die Story/das Gesamtpaket einfach so klasse ist, dass das Spiel heute noch toll ist.



Ansich geb ich dir Recht aber vergleiche bitte keine 2D mit 3D Grafiken.

Shooter o.Ä. z.B. würde ich NIE mit schlechter Grafik spielen.
(Außer das Spiel ist älter dann ist das natürlich was anderes )

Auch in RPGs/sonstigen Genres muss gute Grafik vorhanden sein.
Gute Grafik heisst aber nicht immer total realistich und ends geil.
Sonder dass das Spiel seinen eigenen Charme besitzt.
(Siehe z.B. WoW oder auch Minecraft)


----------



## schneemaus (3. März 2011)

In RPGs MUSS gute Grafik vorhanden sein? Öhm... Hast du Lufia mal angespielt? Typische SNES-Grafik, also nicht gerade das, was man unter guter Grafik versteht - aber eines der besten RPGs, was ich je gezockt habe.

Die Grafik steht meines Erachtens bei Spielen nicht im Vordergrund. Solange der Rest stimmt, ist mir die Grafik wurscht.


----------



## Atraz (3. März 2011)

Könnten wir vll wieder zum eigentlichen Thema MINECRAFT zurückkommen und nicht über die Grafik andere Spiele oder so diskutieren? Danke

Hab ein Problem 
Ich wollte halt mal mit Redstone rumprobieren lief auch ganz gut und türschaltungen klappen alle usw. ALLERDINGS wenn ich größere SChaltungen machen will die eine Redstonefackel benötigen funzen die net mehr da die Redstonefackel seit dem Update Strom liefert anstatt ihn nur weiterzuleiten...

(Habe KEINE Mods installiert die das verursachen könntne) wisst ihr ne lösung?

mfg


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Könnten wir vll wieder zum eigentlichen Thema MINECRAFT zurückkommen und nicht über die Grafik andere Spiele oder so diskutieren? Danke



This!


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Könnten wir vll wieder zum eigentlichen Thema MINECRAFT zurückkommen und nicht über die Grafik andere Spiele oder so diskutieren? Danke
> 
> Hab ein Problem
> Ich wollte halt mal mit Redstone rumprobieren lief auch ganz gut und türschaltungen klappen alle usw. ALLERDINGS wenn ich größere SChaltungen machen will die eine Redstonefackel benötigen funzen die net mehr da die Redstonefackel seit dem Update Strom liefert anstatt ihn nur weiterzuleiten...
> ...



Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe baust du die teile einfach zu lang.

Redstonetorches liefern nur "strom" für maximal 15 blöcke, danach hörts auf.

Du musst dieses gate hier einbauen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann einfach normal weiterbauen.


----------



## Skatero (3. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Könnten wir vll wieder zum eigentlichen Thema MINECRAFT zurückkommen und nicht über die Grafik andere Spiele oder so diskutieren? Danke
> 
> Hab ein Problem
> Ich wollte halt mal mit Redstone rumprobieren lief auch ganz gut und türschaltungen klappen alle usw. ALLERDINGS wenn ich größere SChaltungen machen will die eine Redstonefackel benötigen funzen die net mehr da die Redstonefackel seit dem Update Strom liefert anstatt ihn nur weiterzuleiten...
> ...



Also Redstone ist halt nicht sehr einfach. Ich glaube Redstone reicht immer 15 Felder. Wenn du eine Fackel einbaust, wird das verlängert. Allerdings kehrt die Fackel die Wirkung um. Also sagen wir es ist keine Fackel eingebaut. Du stehst auf den Schalter und die Tür geht auf, aber wenn du eine Fackel einbaust und auf den Schalter stehst, wird sie geschlossen. Jedenfalls habe ich das so in Erinnerung. Ausser es wurde geändert. Also bau einfach mal noch eine weiter Fackel ein.

Sonst kannst du auf Youtube nach einem Tutorial suchen, da ist das oft gut erklärt.


----------



## Petersburg (3. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe baust du die teile einfach zu lang.
> 
> Redstonetorches liefern nur "strom" für maximal 15 blöcke, danach hörts auf.
> 
> ...



Warum so Kompliziert einfach einen Redstone Repeater einbauen, dann geht das auch Unendlich. http://de.minecraftw...epeater/Delayer


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Ich benutz immer noch die alten Gates.

Hab mich mit den Repeatern noch nicht angefreundet 

Aber du hast recht, um das signal einfach zu erweitern tuts auch der reapeater. ist einfacher


----------



## Atraz (3. März 2011)

Also ich hab so gebaut:

Schalter - 15x Redstone - Redstonefackel - 7x Redstone - Metalltür.

Nach einbau der Fackel ging die Tür einfach automatisch auf und der Schalter war nutzlos...

Hab ihn abgerissen und der Redstone stand weiterhin unter Strom.

Die Fackel hab ich nur auf den Boden gestellt...


Ich probiers mal mit ner zweiten Fackel und die Fackel wie im Bild an ne Wand zu pinnen

Um mein Problem mal Bildlich darzustellen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie ihr seht liefert die Fackel Strom was sie OHNE Einschalten durch einen Schalter nicht tun Sollte... würde ich von der Fackel noch weiteren Redstone anbauen und dann einen Schalter anbringen wäre der SChalter nutzlos da er nicht funzt


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2011)

Ich habe den Thread mal umbenannt, da er sich ja sowieso schon zu einem allgemeinen Minecraft Thread gemausert hat.

Da ich auch gerne mal Minecraft zocke, hier ein paar Bildchen von meiner Hütte. Zocke auf dem GamingClerks Server, falls es jemanden interessiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Atraz (3. März 2011)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal umbenannt, da er sich ja sowieso schon zu einem allgemeinen Minecraft Thread gemausert hat.
> 
> Da ich auch gerne mal Minecraft zocke, hier ein paar Bildchen von meiner Hütte. Zocke auf dem GamingClerks Server, falls es jemanden interessiert.
> 
> ...



Auch wenns toll aussieht ist das meiste doch verschenkter platz:

Mein Haus im Singleplayer:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klein aber Fein und ich habe alles was ich brauche

PS: Haxxler wo krieg ich son profilbild her?


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Also wie gesagt, entweder du baust einen einfachen repeater rein um das zu verlängern.

dann drückst du einfach auf den knopf und die tür geht auf.

oder du baust halt das gate ein das ich oben gezeigt hab

die redstonetorch darf halt nicht auf dem boden sein, sonst liefert sie dem Redstone genauso energie

wie der knopf.


----------



## Razyl (3. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Auch wenns toll aussieht ist das meiste doch verschenkter platz:



Mir ist der Platzmangel in Minecraft ganz und gar entfallen...


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2011)

Also über Platzmangel kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren ^^ Das Ava hab ich zufällig bei Google gefunden.


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2011)

Deine Zucker farm sieht nett aus Haxxler ..


----------



## Haxxler (3. März 2011)

Ich glaub mein Schwein pfeift 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (3. März 2011)

Das Batmanmobil!
Falls wer fragt: Den Sattel kann man manchmal in ner Truhe bei nem Mobspawner finden.


----------



## Yodaku (4. März 2011)

Ich hab mir das auch grad mal gedownloadet und mir en account erstellt aber ich blick net wie ich jetzt spielen kann, muss ich dafür gleich zahlen?
sobald ich mich einlogge kommt die meldung "user not premium".


----------



## Deathstyle (4. März 2011)

Wenn du die Beta spielen willst: ja.


----------



## Yodaku (4. März 2011)

und kostenlos testen geht nicht? nur um mal zu gucken obs mir auch gefällt...


----------



## Deathstyle (4. März 2011)

Du kannst die Alpha spielen, die ist zwar nichtmal halb so lustig aber generell ausprobieren kann mans damit.



DarknessShadow schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tear_jerker (4. März 2011)

die alpha kannst du leider nicht wie erwähnt spielen sondern minecraft classic. da ist auch schon ein himmel weiter unterschied


----------



## Ulthras (9. März 2011)

Yo, mal ne Frage, ne Seite vorher gings hier um Redstone und Schaltungen und so.
Wollt mal fragen, was man alles genau für Schaltungen bauen kann, und was man dann mit denen anfangen kann, außer Türen zu öffnen/schlißen und so.
hab bis jetzt nur verstanden, das das Schaltungssystem binär ist, als oquasi wie am PC mit 0 und 1. 
Aber wofür braucht man das? Hab irgendwie schon 100 Redstone und weiß nichts damit anzufangen, dabei wirkt der so wertvoll^^


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2011)

So.. Ich hab zwar gesagt, ich werd hier keine Screens von meinem Classic-Erbauten reinstellen, weil ich auch nix bauen wollte, was sich festzuhalten lohnt. Hab meine Meinung geändert, hier die Screens:

Mein Häuschen von innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte es so knatschbunt. Und eine Tür gibt es deshalb nicht, weil es in Classic ja kein Crafting und somit keine Türen gibt ^^



Mein Keller (ich wusste nicht, was ich reinstellen sollte, hab gerade Nemo geschaut und dann den Nemo da hingesetzt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mein Häuschen von außen, sowie der tolle Schriftzug  :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine 08/15-Burg, die ich hingeklatscht hab, weil ich mal ausprobieren wollte, wie's aussieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das wars vom Singleplayermodus. Gestern hab ich meine beste Freundin mit Minecraft angesteckt und wir haben uns einen Multiplayerserver gesucht, um zusammen was zu bauen. Erst wussten wir nicht so recht, was, dann sind wir auf eine Milkakuh gekommen (da wir auch beide alles mögliche mit Kuhmuster sammeln). So hundertprozentig fertig ist sie noch nicht, vermutlich hätten wir sie deutlich größer machen müssen, damit sie besser aussieht, aber für's Erste sind wir zufrieden mit unserem Werk:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausdrücklich distanzieren möchte ich mich hiermit von allen anderen Bau- und Kunstwerken, da die nicht von uns/mir, sondern von fremden Leuten stammen ^^


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2011)

Dann lad ich auch mal 2 Bilder von meiner Welt hoch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man das Haus an der Oberfläche. Drin steht nur ein Bett, Workbench und 2 Öfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Keller des Hauses 

war ein ganzes Stück arbeit das alles auszugraben. Und wegen der Laval bin ich auch einigemale gestorben :<

Werde da warscheinlich ein Minecart-System reinsetzen das mich überall hinbringt.

Und noch andere Sachen wie ne ZuckerFarm oder einen kleinen Gang zu einer Monstertrap. Mal schauen..


----------



## Traklar (11. März 2011)

Ja ich schließ mich auch einmal an und zeig meine neue Welt von gestern her.

Fotoalbum

Momentan handelt es sich um ein Leuchthaus und eine Kaserne. Diese Welt soll einfach nur ne große Stadt werden, wird aber größtenteils durch andere Programme erbaut, weil so ein Megaprojekt, wie meine erste Stadtwelt gezeigt hat, sehr schwer umsetzbar ist. (Ich sag nur meine Zwergenhalle hatte 32.000 Felder zum rausbauen, das wär echt heavy geworden ohne McEdit)..

Texture Pack = Sanguine v3.8

Wichtigstes genutztes Mod = FancyPack (added Stühle und Tische etc. in das Spiel ein, sonst gäbs kein solches Gefängnis oder die Stuhlreihen, die Metallzäune etc.)

Das Ganze wird jetzt von mir vom Hafen über die Vorstadt (Holzhüten), ein Adelsviertel (Villen) und einer Hochhaussiedlung bis hin zu Farmen, einem Palast und sonstigen Gebäuden (meine erste Welt hatte eine riesige Sekte, die Portale in die Hölle hatte und ein Pantheon) erweitert, wird aber noch lange dauern.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (15. März 2011)

Ich bau gerade mit wem anders Die Minen von Moria nach. Wollt ihr Bilder? =D

Achja... mit Redstone hat btw schonmal jemand nen Computer (Eigentlich ne CPU oder ne ALU... Aber dann fragen wieder alle, was das ist oder was daran so besonders sein soll) gebaut.


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2011)

Werd heute Abend auch mal ein paar Bilder hochladen, nachdem ihr mich damit infiziert habt xD

Wobei mir gestern ja wohl das genialste überhaupt passiert ist (nachdem ich mit 35 Eisen, 4 Diamanten und 10 Gold in Lava gefallen bin ...) und zwar hab ich direkt unter meiner Burg auf dem Berg und meinem Haus
ein riesiges Höhlensystem entdeckt, als ich mich gnadenlos verirrt habe und schon auf einen Hungertod gewartet habe höre ich ein verheissungsvolles Mähen von einem Schaf, als ich mich nach oben gegrabt habe,
stand ich plötzlich in meinem Wohnzimmer xD


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Werd heute Abend auch mal ein paar Bilder hochladen, nachdem ihr mich damit infiziert habt xD
> 
> Wobei mir gestern ja wohl das genialste überhaupt passiert ist (nachdem ich mit 35 Eisen, 4 Diamanten und 10 Gold in Lava gefallen bin ...) und zwar hab ich direkt unter meiner Burg auf dem Berg und meinem Haus
> ein riesiges Höhlensystem entdeckt, als ich mich gnadenlos verirrt habe und schon auf einen Hungertod gewartet habe höre ich ein verheissungsvolles Mähen von einem Schaf, als ich mich nach oben gegrabt habe,
> stand ich plötzlich in meinem Wohnzimmer xD



Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ZANs Minimap-Addon installieren. Dann findet man sich immer zurecht


----------



## Alion (15. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Ich bau gerade mit wem anders Die Minen von Moria nach. Wollt ihr Bilder? =D
> 
> Achja... mit Redstone hat btw schonmal jemand nen Computer (Eigentlich ne CPU oder ne ALU... Aber dann fragen wieder alle, was das ist oder was daran so besonders sein soll) gebaut.


Bilder oder nie passiert. 
Das verückteste was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe was Redstone betrifft war ein Taschenrechner der Ziffern, also zahlen von 0-9, addieren und subtrahieren kann. Vieleicht finde ich das Video davon noch irgendwo.



Ulthras schrieb:


> Yo, mal ne Frage, ne Seite vorher gings hier um Redstone und Schaltungen und so.
> Wollt mal fragen, was man alles genau für Schaltungen bauen kann, und was man dann mit denen anfangen kann, außer Türen zu öffnen/schlißen und so.
> hab bis jetzt nur verstanden, das das Schaltungssystem binär ist, als oquasi wie am PC mit 0 und 1.
> Aber wofür braucht man das? Hab irgendwie schon 100 Redstone und weiß nichts damit anzufangen, dabei wirkt der so wertvoll^^


Klar kann man erstmal sehr einfache dinge bauchen wie z.b. Türöffner.

Das erste was ich mit redstone gebaut habe war eine Türklingel. 2 Noteblock ein Knopf und ein Repeater. Sehr simpel.
Im Moment bin ich an einer Alarmanlage für meinen Hauseingang. Wenn ein Tier oder Monster auf eine Druckplatte läuft und die Alarmanlage aktiviert ist ertönt ein alarm der erst wieder aufhört wenn man die Anlage abstellt.
Das ganze habe ich mit einem Dispenser ausgerüstet der auch noch gleich pfeile auf den Mob schiesst.

Oder man kann z.b. ein kombinationsschloss für sein Haus oder seine schatzkammer bauen.
Am besten du gibst mal bei Youtube Redstone Tutorial ein. Da findest du jede menge ideen. 

Edit: Wenn du des Englisch mächtig bist kannst du dich ja hier mal etwas einlesen. Vermittelt so ziemlich alles was du darüber wissen musst.
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Redstone_circuits


----------



## Asayur (15. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ZANs Minimap-Addon installieren. Dann findet man sich immer zurecht



Super, danke, wollte eh mal nach guten Mods fragen, spiel es aktuell noch recht "jungfräulich" bis auf Misa's Texture Pack ^^


----------



## iShock (15. März 2011)

funktioniert Minecraft denn auch aufm dem Mac ?


----------



## MasterXoX (15. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> funktioniert Minecraft denn auch aufm dem Mac ?




http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp

Guckst du.


----------



## The Paladin (15. März 2011)

Bin gerade an meiner eigenen Monsterfalle gestorben. Wenigstens weiß ich dass sie wirkt ^^ (Ich habe nix verloren, ich tendiere dazu alles wichtige in Truhen zu sperren wenn ich "Arbeiten" gehe. Alle meine Diamanten sind sicher in der Truhe)


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> funktioniert Minecraft denn auch aufm dem Mac ?



Minecraft läuft so gesehen überall, da es in Java programmiert wurde. Und da Java soweit ich weiß auch auf dem Mac läuft...


----------



## TrollJumper (15. März 2011)

Ich hab nur eine Frage bezüglich Minecraft.
Unterliegt das Spiel den Regeln der Schwerkraft? Muss ich Stützbalken einbauen, wenn ich einen Minenstollen grabe oder kann ich einfach bedenkenlos graben und hoffen, das ich irgendwann den Erdmittelpunkt erreiche?


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2011)

kannste einfach drauf losbuddeln.

Gibt nur 2 Blocks die davon betroffen sind, Sand und Gravel.


Der rest schwebt


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Ich hab nur eine Frage bezüglich Minecraft.
> Unterliegt das Spiel den Regeln der Schwerkraft? Muss ich Stützbalken einbauen, wenn ich einen Minenstollen grabe oder kann ich einfach bedenkenlos graben und hoffen, das ich irgendwann den Erdmittelpunkt erreiche?



Die einzigen Regeln sind einfach, du kannst keine Blöcke in ohne verbindung in die Luft bauen & Sand und Gravel fallen runter.


----------



## Petersburg (15. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Ich bau gerade mit wem anders Die Minen von Moria nach. Wollt ihr Bilder? =D
> 
> Achja... mit Redstone hat btw schonmal jemand nen Computer (Eigentlich ne CPU oder ne ALU... Aber dann fragen wieder alle, was das ist oder was daran so besonders sein soll) gebaut.



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MMW_jraSjq8&feature=related[/youtube]
wie kommt man nur auf sowas ._.


----------



## Dominau (15. März 2011)

Ich frag mich eher was er damit machen will. Hab bis heute den Sinn von den Teilen nicht verstanden.
Kann mich da wer aufklären bitte? Was macht man damit?


----------



## Petersburg (15. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich frag mich eher was er damit machen will. Hab bis heute den Sinn von den Teilen nicht verstanden.
> Kann mich da wer aufklären bitte? Was macht man damit?



Es ist ein überdimensionaler Taschenrechner?

Was ich aber noch cooler find das hier -> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lWNjCyrdpg&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2011)

Okay hab mich umentschieden *gg*
Nach der Odysee gestern gibt es erst Bilder von meinem Luftschloss, wenn es fertig ist xD
Und: Ich sollte vor dem Losreisen mit Minimap die Koordinaten aufschreiben, hab das gestern ein wenig Verpeilt und mich gnadenlos verlaufen *gg*


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Und: Ich sollte vor dem Losreisen mit Minimap die Koordinaten aufschreiben, hab das gestern ein wenig Verpeilt und mich gnadenlos verlaufen *gg*


Am besten Baust du deine Unterkunft in der nähe des Spawnpoints. Wenn du dann Redstone findest kannst du in kombination mit 4 Eisenbarren ein Kompass bauen der immer in Richtung Spawnpoint zeigt.


----------



## Frek01 (16. März 2011)

Alion schrieb:


> <br />Am besten Baust du deine Unterkunft in der nähe des Spawnpoints. Wenn du dann Redstone findest kannst du in kombination mit 4 Eisenbarren ein Kompass bauen der immer in Richtung Spawnpoint zeigt.<br />


 oder man baut sich, wenn man bereits seine base hat, einen kompass und ein schild und reist dann mit hilfe des kompass zum Spawnpoint und pflanzt sich das schild in die richtung in der die base ist.
So mach ich es immer, weil ich bei der Wahl von dem Terrain auf dem ich meine Base baue immer extra wünsche habe^^


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2011)

Dass ich in der Nähe des Spawnpoints gebaut habe hat mich auch gerettet xD
Nur leider meine 40 Wolle die ich für den Roten Teppich brauche und den Ton, den ich gefunden habe leider nicht xD


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2011)

Ich bau immer groooooße Lavatürme, so finde ich immer nach Hause


----------



## tear_jerker (16. März 2011)

nachdem ich gestern die sagenhafte flugzeugmod für minecraft entdeckt habe, bin ich nun dabei ein großes wüstengebiet einzuebnen und da dann einen flughafen mit einer lande- und einer startbahn sowie tower und Hangar hinzusetzen


----------



## Asayur (16. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich bau immer groooooße Lavatürme, so finde ich immer nach Hause



Naja auch die siehst du bei einer Fehlposition von ca. 700 Blöcken in Beide Richtungen nicht mehr *gg*


----------



## BlizzLord (16. März 2011)

Ich bastel grade an meiner 5 Etagen knapp 50x50 Monsterfalle.

Gott, ich kann Cobblestone nicht mehr sehen. xD


----------



## Razyl (18. März 2011)

Das kommende Beta-Update (Minecraft 1.4) enthält WÖLFE. =)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9Lp9p5yjuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## The Paladin (18. März 2011)

Als Begleiter Genial! Droppen die aber auch was? Ich stelle mir gerade vor wie ein Rudel Wölfe von einem Creeper zerlegt wird ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2011)

Hier. Meine Aktuellen Projekte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier bekomme ich das Material her.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Burg, war ehemals ein Berg. Die Lava hab ich mit nem' Eimer hinzugefügt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meine Mauer. Damit kontorllier ich das ganze Tal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Pass zum Hafen incl. Brücke.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Hafen. Von da aus gehts noch weiter ^^ Hab nur keinen bock weiter Screens zu machen.
Ich empfehle jedem Wege zu bauen und Signalfeuer  Einfach nur Praktisch!


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

Ich frage mich, wie ihr es nur immer schafft, solche riesen Projekte zu bauen. Inzwischen schaff ich es nicht länger als 1 Stunde mich mit 1 Welt zu beschäftigen ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wie ihr es nur immer schafft, solche riesen Projekte zu bauen. Inzwischen schaff ich es nicht länger als 1 Stunde mich mit 1 Welt zu beschäftigen ._.



Geduld. Und vieeeel Arbeit^^


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geduld. Und vieeeel Arbeit^^



Es scheint mir tatsächlich an Geduld zu fehlen. Vielleicht habe ich es inzwischen auch mit Minecraft übertrieben, wenn ich daran denke wie ich die ersten wochen gesuchtet habe ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Es scheint mir tatsächlich an Geduld zu fehlen. Vielleicht habe ich es inzwischen auch mit Minecraft übertrieben, wenn ich daran denke wie ich die ersten wochen gesuchtet habe ._.



Also wenn ich mir etwas vornehme, dann wird das was^^


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir etwas vornehme, dann wird das was^^



Da fällt mir doch tatsächlich auf, dass ich mir nie wirklich etwas vorgenommen habe. Das könnte natürlich erklären warum das so schnell langweilig wird.


----------



## Sabito (19. März 2011)

Wenn ich was baue, baue ich was aus einer  spontanen Vorstellung herraus und baue an so was auch gerne mal Stunden, da aber mein PC schrott ist und Minecraft nicht auf meinen Netbook läuft (rofl kp waurm nicht) kann ich zur zeit nichts bauen. -.-


----------



## BlizzLord (19. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Da fällt mir doch tatsächlich auf, dass ich mir nie wirklich etwas vorgenommen habe. Das könnte natürlich erklären warum das so schnell langweilig wird.



Bau doch mal ne Monsterfalle die ist praktisch und da kann man so richtig kreativ sein. ;P
Man muss halt nur die "Grundregeln" der Fallen kennen.


----------



## Soladra (19. März 2011)

Ich hab eine kleine Frage bezüglich Häusern :

ich hab mir überlegt, da ein paar Lavalightspots (Lava und Glas drauf dass es ned rumbrennt) reinzubasteln. Da das gestamte Haus aus Holz, Wolle und anderen sehr brennbaren Stoffen is, würde ich gern vermeiden, dass es abfackelt. 
Wenn ich den Lavaspot in die 2. Etage mache, muss ich auch nach unten mit Glas oder Stein absichern, oder?


----------



## Asayur (19. März 2011)

Du musst auf jeden Fall einen kompletten Steinboden einbauen und zumindest die stellen, an denen sie danach im fertigen Zustand sein sollen noch auf den vier Seiten mit Stein absichern!

Das bringt mcih auf mein Projekt, eine Komplette Wand aus Lava, vorne und hinten Glas, ich zeigs dann, obs funktioniert hat ^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. März 2011)

Hab gerade an einer Art kleinem Tempel mit nem Portal drin (kann sich noch ändern) gearbeitet. Denke, dass er schon größtenteils fertig ist, aber ich bin mir noch ein bisschen unsicher....

Von Vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der Seite:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Innen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:

Ist das mal ein epischer Zufall oder was?Ich hab das echt nicht bemerkt bis ich damit fertig war:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Hab gerade an einer Art kleinem Tempel mit nem Portal drin (kann sich noch ändern) gearbeitet. Denke, dass er schon größtenteils fertig ist, aber ich bin mir noch ein bisschen unsicher....
> *Bilder*



So schlicht und doch genial, ich wünschte ich wäre drauf gekommen ._. 

&#8364;: Gerade mal meine Monsterfalle konventiert, echt toll was nun draus geworden ist -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2011)

Petersburg ist ein Cheater! olololololololol! btw. Kriegst du bei deinen Spawnern in deinem Inventar auch immer Schweine-Spawner?

Ich versuch mich gerade an eigene Monsterfallen, aber keine will sorichtig klappen. :/


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. März 2011)

Hier einige Bilder von einem meiner bisherigen Lieblingsprojekte. Der Grund? Man kann quasi von überall jeden Ort erreichen (also in der Befestigung). Soll so etwas wie eine kleine Späherbasis sein:

Erstmal das gesamte Werk:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der beiden Ein- bzw. Ausgänge (von Außen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Eingang von Innen (geht auf der anderen Seite genauso runter, oben gibt es eine Tür um auf die Mauer zu kommen, bzw. ist dies eine von ca~4 Möglichkeiten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild von der Mauer aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Etage des Hauptgebäudes (der braune klotz zwischen den Türmen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Etage des kleineren Turms (mit Weg auf das Hauptgebäude welches zum anderen Turm führt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Hauptgebäude:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderer Weg auf die Mauer zu kommen (eine Doppelleiter führt zur ersten Erhebung und eine zweite auf die Mauer)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine (noch nicht fertiggestellter) Ausgang, der Hauptsächlich zur Flucht dienen sollte):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch mal ein Bild aus dem Hof zum Abschluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sabito (19. März 2011)

Ich habe voll Bock auf Minecraft und kans nicht zocken weils auf dem be****** Netbook nicht läuft.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe voll Bock auf Minecraft und kans nicht zocken weils auf dem be****** Netbook nicht läuft.




Die Dinger sind zu schwach dafür^^


----------



## Petersburg (19. März 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Petersburg ist ein Cheater! olololololololol! btw. Kriegst du bei deinen Spawnern in deinem Inventar auch immer Schweine-Spawner?
> 
> Ich versuch mich gerade an eigene Monsterfallen, aber keine will sorichtig klappen. :/



Schweine werden wohl Standart mäßig gespawnt aber es gibt auch einen Mod um das zu ändern hier http://www.minecraftforum.net/viewtopic.php?t=80246

Btw, ich hatte nur vor die Spawner zu Platzieren, weil bei meiner Ultimativen Monsterfalle fast keine Monster Spawnten


----------



## Sabito (19. März 2011)

Ich hätte teilweise echt gute Ideen, die ich nicht verschriftlichen kann, die einfach da sind.^^ 

P.s: Aber WoW läuft auf meinem oder wie, ich meine das mit den Anforderungen sind da ja untershciede.xD 

Edit: Soll kein vergleich zwischen dne beiden Spielen werden.


----------



## Aeiouz (20. März 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Schweine werden wohl Standart mäßig gespawnt aber es gibt auch einen Mod um das zu ändern hier http://www.minecraft...pic.php?t=80246
> 
> Btw, ich hatte nur vor die Spawner zu Platzieren, weil bei meiner Ultimativen Monsterfalle fast keine Monster Spawnten



Bei mir spwant da nix. Wie bestätige ich das? Immer wenn ich das Kreuz geetzt hab komm ich nur mit esc weg


----------



## Petersburg (20. März 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Bei mir spwant da nix. Wie bestätige ich das? Immer wenn ich das Kreuz geetzt hab komm ich nur mit esc weg



Also bei mir konnte man immer sehen was ein spawner spawnt, da im spawner sich immer so eine kleine figur am drehen war. Desweiteren solltest du darauf achten, dass es um den Monsterspawner dunkel ist wenn er z.b. Zombies spawnen soll.
Was man aber machen muss damit er normale Tiere spawnt, da bin ich überfragt


----------



## Aeiouz (20. März 2011)

Nein ich meinte schon zombies. In dem Raum ist es dunkel 2 lagige Wände da kommt kein licht rein und es spwant trotzdem nix.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. März 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte schon zombies. In dem Raum ist es dunkel 2 lagige Wände da kommt kein licht rein und es spwant trotzdem nix.



Vlt. ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Peaceful?


----------



## Aeiouz (20. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Vlt. ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Peaceful?



Nein habs mit allen schwierigkeitstufen probiert es spwant nix.


----------



## Dominau (20. März 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Ich habe voll Bock auf Minecraft und kans nicht zocken weils auf dem be****** Netbook nicht läuft.



Man glaubts nicht, aber Minecraft frisst so unendlich viele Resourcen, das ist echt heftig.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. März 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Nein habs mit allen schwierigkeitstufen probiert es spwant nix.



Weiss nicht ob es auch in diesem Update noch relevant ist aber versuch mal mind. 3 Blöcke nach oben hin frei zu machen.
Früher konnten Gegner nur spawnen wenn mind 3 Blöcke nach oben hin frei waren.


----------



## tear_jerker (20. März 2011)

auf was für einem untergrund stellst du den spawner und sidn lichtwuellen in de rnähe?


----------



## Aeiouz (20. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob es auch in diesem Update noch relevant ist aber versuch mal mind. 3 Blöcke nach oben hin frei zu machen.
> Früher konnten Gegner nur spawnen wenn mind 3 Blöcke nach oben hin frei waren.



Das wars wohl. Hab davor den raum nur 2 hoch gehabt. Danke



tear_jerker schrieb:


> auf was für einem untergrund stellst du den spawner und sind lichtquellen in der nähe?



Was macht denn der Untergrund aus? Bei mir schwebt der. Ich kann eventuell mal ein Bild posten.


----------



## BlizzLord (20. März 2011)

Aeiouz schrieb:


> Was macht denn der Untergrund aus? Bei mir schwebt der. Ich kann eventuell mal ein Bild posten.



Der Untergrund macht keinen Unterschied

Dinge die ein MUSS sind damit gegner spawnen:

- Dunkelheit(Glaube Gegner spawnen ab einen Licht wert von 8~ oder niedriger)
- Genug platz
- Kein Wasser Boden(heißt Gegner Spawnen nicht in kleinen pfützen)

Gibt bestimmt noch mehr aber daran erinner ich mich nicht ;P


----------



## tear_jerker (21. März 2011)

der untergrund macht sehrwohl einen unterschied so spawnen mobs auch nicht auf glas und in der luft hab ich auch noch keinen richtigen mobspawner gesehen. alle die ich in höhlen gefunden hatte waren direkt auf dem boden. am besten du stellst den spawner in die mitte von einem 3 mal 3 feld aus dirt oder rock.

edit: aus minepedia "Der Spieler muss sich im Radius von 16 Blöcken befinden, damit der Mob-Spawner Mobs generiert."


----------



## BlizzLord (21. März 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> der untergrund macht sehrwohl einen unterschied so spawnen mobs auch nicht auf glas und in der luft hab ich auch noch keinen richtigen mobspawner gesehen. alle die ich in höhlen gefunden hatte waren direkt auf dem boden. am besten du stellst den spawner in die mitte von einem 3 mal 3 feld aus dirt oder rock.
> 
> edit: aus minepedia "Der Spieler muss sich im Radius von 16 Blöcken befinden, damit der Mob-Spawner Mobs generiert."



In der Luft spawnen auch gegner.
Und bei mir spawnen die gegner auch auf Glas. :O


----------



## Asayur (21. März 2011)

So Burg fertiggebastellt, jetzt gehts an die Einrichtug und die Begrünung der Dachterrasse und sobald der Laden dann rennt, gibt es auch Bildies davon *gg*
Übrigens sieht eine Lavawand richtig fett aus, wenn sie von allen Seiten Verglast ist xD


----------



## MasterXoX (24. März 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2 Mobspawner nebeneinander, geil oder?  Und davor hab ich auch schon einen Mobspawner gefunden, man hab ich Glück heute!!!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (24. März 2011)

Menno, warum hab ich nie so ein Glück T.T Ich hab seitdem ich angefangen habe (glaube das war zu Zeiten von Alpha 1.1.2 oder 1.0.7 oder so) hab ich auch noch NIE einen Schleim gesehen.


----------



## Soladra (24. März 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Der Untergrund macht keinen Unterschied
> 
> Dinge die ein MUSS sind damit gegner spawnen:
> 
> ...



fixd


----------



## Petersburg (24. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Menno, warum hab ich nie so ein Glück T.T Ich hab seitdem ich angefangen habe (glaube das war zu Zeiten von Alpha 1.1.2 oder 1.0.7 oder so) hab ich auch noch NIE einen Schleim gesehen.



Sie wurden ja erst raus genommen, jetzt sind sie wieder drinnen aber trotzdem noch selten :/


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2011)

Hab ganz zu anfang mal einen gefunden, wusste aber nicht was das ist und hab es mal vorsorglich kaputt geschlagen xD


----------



## Lacunalein (25. März 2011)

Bin auch ganz neu dabei und war sooo stolz einen Spawner gefunden zu haben ^^ Tja, und was hab ich mir dann gedacht? 'Hey, den kannst ja sicher abbauen, mitnehmen und woanders platzieren!!!' Hmpf. -.- Nu isser hin und ich darf mir nen Neuen suchen, den ich wohl erst ewig später finden werde... Aus Fehlern lernt man *seufz* ^^


----------



## Dominau (25. März 2011)

ist mir das erste mal auch passiert


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2011)

Hab auch keinen mehr gefunden, obwohl meine komplette Map unterkellert ist xD


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

kostet minecraft was?


----------



## Alion (25. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kostet minecraft was?


Jein
Die Vollversion kostet *€14.95. *Das spiel ist allerdings noch in der Beta Phase. Wenn es dann mal eine Release Version da ist, muss man allerdings nicht nochmals für das Spiel bezahlen.
Du kannst aber auch auf der Homepage www.minecraft.net die Classic Version Gratis spielen. Hier ist halt das Crafting system und viele andere Features noch nicht integriert, aber man bekommt schon mal einen kleinen eindruck.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2011)

ok danke


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. März 2011)

Das Spiel macht echt süchtig, vor allem, wenn man es mit 1 oder 2 anderen zusammen spielt. Möchte echt nicht wissen, wie viele Stunden ich nachts vor dem PC saß und wie oft ich über einen "exploding penis" oder einen Zombie erschrocken bin *g*


----------



## Asayur (25. März 2011)

Woah, kann nur zustimmen, der Gruselfaktor in Höhlen kann zum Teil echt derbe sein, wenn wieder so ein lieber ... creeper von hinten auftaucht und sich in Wohlgefallen auflöst,
ich stand schon vor dem PC weil ich so hochgeschrocken bin xD


----------



## BlizzLord (25. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> kostet minecraft was?



Um nochmal etwas wichtiges hinzuzufügen:

Es wird sobald die Final Version rauskommt nochmal um 5€ teurer.
Nicht die Welt aber so kann man noch ein kleines Schnäppchen machen.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. März 2011)

Hey, hab gerade ein richtig cooles Tool zum generieren von Flüssen gefunden. Sollte man sich eventuell mal ansehen. Man sollte allerdings aufpassen da die Flüsse unter Umständen durch Gebäude etc. verlaufen können und sie somit kaputt machen. Vorher also am besten ein BackUp von der Welt anlegen.

RiverGen

Edit: Korrigiere: Es ist ein EXTREM GEILES Tool bei dem auch Wasserfälle entstehen können. Fuck Yeah sieht das alles cool aus.


----------



## Petersburg (26. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Hey, hab gerade ein richtig cooles Tool zum generieren von Flüssen gefunden. Sollte man sich eventuell mal ansehen. Man sollte allerdings aufpassen da die Flüsse unter Umständen durch Gebäude etc. verlaufen können und sie somit kaputt machen. Vorher also am besten ein BackUp von der Welt anlegen.
> 
> RiverGen
> 
> Edit: Korrigiere: Es ist ein EXTREM GEILES Tool bei dem auch Wasserfälle entstehen können. Fuck Yeah sieht das alles cool aus.



Genau sowas habe ich gesucht! Endlich wird meine Welt realer ._. 



worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Hab gerade an einer Art kleinem Tempel mit nem Portal drin (kann sich noch ändern) gearbeitet. Denke, dass er schon größtenteils fertig ist, aber ich bin mir noch ein bisschen unsicher....
> 
> Von Vorne:
> 
> ...



Kann mir jemand sagen welches Texturepack das ist?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. März 2011)

Gerade meinen Zeppelin-/Luftschiff-Turm fertiggestellt!

Edit: Neues Texturepack + minimale Überarbeitungen

So sieht er aus (momentan nur ein Luftschiff, aber wenn ich Lust habe werde ich eventuell mehr mehr hinzufügen):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingang (mit einem Stand wo man die Fahrkarten erwerben kann):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Etage (Hinter der Treppe die nach oben führt sieht man übrigens meine Hauptbasis und rechts sieht man eine von mir zuvor gepostete Konstruktion):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Luftschiff:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kapitäns Kajüte (Nur von außen. Drinnen gibt es nichts besonderes, nur eine Tür die zur Rückseite des Schiffes führt wo sich nichts befindet):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweite Etage (mit nur zwei Andockstationen. Außerdem ist beim zweiten Bild einer Bank zwischen den Fackeln (kann man nicht richtig sehen)):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spitze des Turm (die einzige Etage, die Andockstationen an allen vier Seiten hat):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

Kann man Minecraft eigentlich auch zusammen zocken?  Ich überlege mir das zu kaufen nur auf dauer wird mir alleine glaube ich langweilig :<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Ja kann man. Wird SMP (Survival Mulitplayer) genannt.

Außerdem hab ich gerade mal so ein krankes Glück gehabt. Ich wollte mir nur ansehen wie der Nether mit dem JoliCraft Texturepack aussieht (habe gecheatet damit ich nicht verrecke) und konnte hinterher nicht mehr den Eingang (den ich aus meinem Wüstentempel heraus betreten habe btw) finden. Hatte kein Bock weiter zu suchen und hab mir fix ein neues Portal gebaut. Wo komm ich raus? DIREKT IN EINEM SPINNEN-DUNGEON! DER MOB-SPAWNER WAR DIREKT VOR MEINEM GESICHT ALS ICH RAUSKAM! Einfach episch....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2011)

Klar kann man das.

Du kannst einen eigenen Server hosten und deine Freunde drauf spielen lassen, oder ihr sucht euch gemeinsam
einen SMP (Survival-MultiPlayer) Server und spielt dann noch mit anderen.

Edit: Zu langsam. :/


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

Entspricht das einfach dem Singleplayer oder sind im survival multiplayer noch andere elemente verarbeitet?


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2011)

Alles gleich.
Einziger unterschied ist, dass man auf SMP-Servern auch Mods laden kann, die im Singleplayer nicht gehn.
Wie z.b Handel o.ä.


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

gibt es Zufällig einen buffed-Community Server o.ä?


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2011)

soweit ich weiß nicht 

währe aber mal eine idee


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

jup  ich kenne einige Communitys die einen Minecraft Server haben 
Edit: Auf was für Servern zockt ihr denn?


----------



## turael93 (27. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffed Gemeinde,

wir(Delow, wowzocker & Ich) werden heute ein paar Livestreams senden! Die Personen und deren zugehörigen Themen findet ihr unten!

Delow(ab 14.00 Uhr)
Cataclysm
Minecraft
& sonstiges

Wowzocker(ab 16.00 Uhr)
Minecraft(Erste Nacht & Ansiedlung)
& sonstiges


Fyrion(ab jetzt)
Nogg-it
Cataclysm
& sonstiges


Livestreams
Delow's Stream: www.livestream.com/delowshow
Wowzocker's Stream: www.livestream.com/letsplaywowzocker
Fyrion's Stream: www.livestream.com/fyrionshow


----------



## DarkerO (27. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Menno, warum hab ich nie so ein Glück T.T Ich hab seitdem ich angefangen habe (glaube das war zu Zeiten von Alpha 1.1.2 oder 1.0.7 oder so) hab ich auch noch NIE einen Schleim gesehen.



Hi erstmal 
habe mir MC gestern gekauft, finds einfach nur genial und hab ne Frage zu dem Post hier.
Bin in einer riesengroßen Höhle gelandet, in der aufm Boden auch Lava und alles ist und es seeeehr tief (damn Fallschaden ) runtergeht. Da habe ich auch ganz am Boden so ein Schleimviech gesehen, hab mich mit meinem Steinschwert aber lieber mal ferngehalten.
Laut dem Post scheint das ja was interessantes zu sein, was mach ich also mit dem Ding?^^

MfG,
DarkerO


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

-.- 
Slimes sind an sich nichts besonderes (abgesehen davon das sie sich teilen wenn man sie schlägt) die droppen nichtmal was brauchbares, die Teile sind einfach nur VERDAMMT selten :/


----------



## DarkerO (27. März 2011)

Was verdammt Seltenes, das nichts wer ist, das ist doch mal was Anderes^^

Danke dir


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

hä? Droppen die nicht diese Schleimbälle?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> hä? Droppen die nicht diese Schleimbälle?



Ja, aber mit denen kann man momentan ja nichts anfangen also sind Slimes ziemlich nutzlos :/


----------



## Razyl (27. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Edit: Auf was für Servern zockt ihr denn?



Auf keinem öffentlichen 



worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> -.-
> Slimes sind an sich nichts besonderes (abgesehen davon das sie sich teilen wenn man sie schlägt) die droppen nichtmal was brauchbares, die Teile sind einfach nur VERDAMMT selten :/



Und sie sehen cool aus!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Und wachsen mit der Zeit! Trotzdem sind sie nutzlos. Trotzdem möchte ich einen sehen....


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

ich finde das mit den Kannickelkäfigen ja richtig cool, dass man die so züchten kann.


----------



## MasterXoX (27. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich finde das mit den Kannickelkäfigen ja richtig cool, dass man die so züchten kann.




Wa wie wo steht das?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich finde das mit den Kannickelkäfigen ja richtig cool, dass man die so züchten kann.



Im normalen Spiel kann man das nicht. Redest du vom Mo' Creatures Mod?


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Sonst gibts ja keine Kannickel^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sonst gibts ja keine Kannickel^^



Nicht das sich Leute das hier durchlesen und sich dann Minecraft wegen den Kaninchen kaufen wollen und am Boden zerstört sind wenn sie herausfinden das es sie im eigentlichen Spiel nicht gibt.


----------



## DarkerO (27. März 2011)

Oh ja, das wäre fatal! 

GRad noch ne Frage:
Kann man eine Höhle dauerhaft von creepers säubern? Also dass sie evtl auch nicht mehr da respawnen?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

DarkerO schrieb:


> Oh ja, das wäre fatal!
> 
> GRad noch ne Frage:
> Kann man eine Höhle dauerhaft von creepers säubern? Also dass sie evtl auch nicht mehr da respawnen?



Ja: überall Fackeln hinpacken.


----------



## DarkerO (27. März 2011)

Gut zu wissen, danke für die schnelle Antwort =)


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

Ich persöhnlich bin nicht so der Fan von Fackeln, weiß ned warum. Ich pack mir leiber brennende Holzblöcke rein. Mit der Fackel in die richtige Richtung verhindert man damit auch das Verlaufen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

Naja, jetzt brennen die Holzblöcke ja (leider) nicht mehr ewig von daher ist dieser Weg eher ungeeignet.


----------



## Darkwood92 (27. März 2011)

Schließe mich dem Thread mal an, hier ein paar Sachen die ich mit nem Kumpel gebaut habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schiff gibts auch nen Video das es etwas im Detail zeigt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-gRQvPC8VY&feature=channel_video_title

Mein Gelabere nicht zu ernst nehmen, war ziemlich früh morgens und da will das Englisch halt nicht so.. ^^


LG


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2011)

nice^^ besonders das 2. gefällt mir


----------



## worldofhordcraft (27. März 2011)

OMG SIEHT DAS LUFTSCHIFF EPISCH AUS  Ich wünschte ich könnte so coole Sachen bauen T.T


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2011)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> OMG SIEHT DAS LUFTSCHIFF EPISCH AUS  Ich wünschte ich könnte so coole Sachen bauen T.T



Ich auch nicht. Und wenn ich was cooles habe, bekomm ich einen Blackscreen und alles is futsch.


----------



## Dropz (27. März 2011)

Ich kann gerade mal ein Haus bauen  Aber findes es trotzdem schon total geil


----------



## Asayur (27. März 2011)

Ich muss mir jetzt auch ein neues Projekt ausdenken, eventuell mal eine Minenbahn tiefer in die Höhle mit anschluss zur Burg xD


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Ich muss mir jetzt auch ein neues Projekt ausdenken, eventuell mal eine Minenbahn tiefer in die Höhle mit anschluss zur Burg xD



Ich hab das prob, das ich ne Menge ideen hab, aber zu schusselig bin, um sie umzusetzten -.- Alleine die minisandburg war ein Disaster


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2011)

Bei mir ist 3/4 des Projektbaus auch meist abreissen und neubauen, weil ich irgendwas verpeilt hab, oder noch schöner, einfach mal anfangen ohne zu wissen, was ich denn eigentlich da genau Vorhab xD


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Ich kann so nicht Bauen. Wenn ich das versuche, reiß ich dreimal den Buden raus und lass es dan halbfertig stehen, weik ich keine Lust mehr hab


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

heiliger o0

Ich hab grad ne total geile UNTERWASSERHÖHLE gefunden. Und was finde ich? Mehr Gold und Eisen, als in mein Inventar passen *.* Und was finde ich später? nen Spawner! Und zwar keine Spinnen, creaper oder Skelette, nur Zombies, die man gemütlich wegklatschen kann 0o Was hab ich für ne geile  Karte???*.*


----------



## BlizzLord (28. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> heiliger o0
> 
> Ich hab grad ne total geile UNTERWASSERHÖHLE gefunden. Und was finde ich? Mehr Gold und Eisen, als in mein Inventar passen *.* Und was finde ich später? nen Spawner! Und zwar keine Spinnen, creaper oder Skelette, nur Zombies, die man gemütlich wegklatschen kann 0o Was hab ich für ne geile Karte???*.*



DOPPELPOSTER!!!111
BRENN IN DER HÖLLE!

Topic: Ich bau immernoch an meiner Monsterfalle und das will einfach nicht gelingen.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Ach du schande verbrenn mich halt als Forenhexe^^

Wie bauste die dienn? Will auch eine Basteln, aber ich hab 0 ahnung wie


----------



## BlizzLord (28. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie bauste die dienn? Will auch eine Basteln, aber ich hab 0 ahnung wie



Turm nach oben mit ca. 5 Etagen ganz unten ist der "Sammel und tötungs Punkt"(Also wo die Items sich sammeln) das wird dann alles mit einer "Röhre" verbunden(Also jede Etage) und via Wasserkanäle werden die Monster in die Röhre geleitet.

Klick dich mal hier durch: http://www.youtube.com/user/kiershar sind ganz gute Basics bei


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Davatar (28. März 2011)

Hallösche

Ich hätts nicht gedacht, aber das Minecraft-Fieber hat auch mich gepackt 

Ne Frage: Wiviel Abstand muss ne Fackel zur nächste haben, damit dazwischen keine Monster spawnen können? Ich hab mal was über die Licht-Faktoren nachgelesen, aber so richtig versteh ichs auch nicht. Wenn ich ne Fackel aufstell, hats (wenn ich das richtig sehe) 8 Felder weit Licht, also so:
(x=Licht, F=Fackel)

xxxxxxxFxxxxxxx

Das bedeutet dann, dass ich alle 15 Felder ne Fackel aufstellen muss, um nen Weg zu beleuchten oder? also
xxxxxxxFxxxxxxxxxxxxxxFxxxxxxx

Oder kann man die noch weitere auseinander stellen?


----------



## Alion (28. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hallösche
> 
> Ich hätts nicht gedacht, aber das Minecraft-Fieber hat auch mich gepackt
> 
> ...



Theoretisch ja. Ich würde aber sagen eher etwas mehr um sicher zu gehen. xxxxxxxFxxxxxxxxxxxFxxxxxxx 
*Wichtig: *Je tiefer du gräbst desto mehr Licht braucht es, dass keine Monster Spawnen. Das heisst ganz untern auf dem Bedrock level (Der solide stein, den man nicht zerstöhren kann) wird der oben gezeigte abstand nicht mehr ausreichen.
Ich habe da unten in meinem Tunnel alle 5 Blöcke eine Fackel. Also FxxxxxFxxxxxFxxxxxFxxxxxF Das geht ganz gut.


----------



## Ennia (28. März 2011)

Das sind ziemlich viele Fackeln... Ich würd mich eher auf die Suche nach dem Monster-Spawner machen und um den 4 Fackeln setzen, dann ist auch Ruhe  Außerdem kannst du in der Höhle mit dem Spawner ein paar schöne Sachen aus den Kisten mitnehmen.


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2011)

Auch wenn man um den Monsterspawner Fackeln setzt damit keine Gegner mehr rausspawnen, kommen immer noch welche.
Monster spawnen überall wo genug Platz ist, auch ohne einen Spawner.

Zum Thema Fackeln:

Ich benutze manchmal auch Lava oder diese leuchtenden Steine aus dem Nether als Lichtquelle.
Da spart man sich etwas Kohle, obwohl man nach einer weile sowieso Kohle in unendlichen Mengen hat.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Ehm... ich hab da grad was komisches Gesehen: Ein Skelet , das auf ner Spinne reitet o0

Bin dem Vieh einfach mal ausm Weg gegeangen. Wisst ihr da was drüber? Bitte sagt, dass sich die beiden einen Lebensbalken teilen und der doofe Knochenmann keinen Bogen hat...BITTE!


----------



## Asayur (28. März 2011)

Du wirst mich hassen, aber: ja, es sind 2 Monster und ja, das Skele hat einen Bogen


----------



## Dominau (28. März 2011)

Ganz böse die Teile. Und sehr sehr selten 

Heißen Spider Jockey.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> Du wirst mich hassen, aber: ja, es sind 2 Monster und ja, das Skele hat einen Bogen



NOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Dropz (28. März 2011)

Was kann ich mit Redstone Powder machen? ich hab über 100


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Was kann ich mit Redstone Powder machen? ich hab über 100



Eine Uhr, Ein Kompass, der auf deinen Spawnpunkt zeigt, Fackeln , Kabel und nach iwas, was mir grad ned einfällt


Uhr: 


Goldbarren=G
Redstonepulver=R

G G G
G R G
G G G

Kompass genauso, nur anstelle von Gold mit Eisen gebastelt.

WIe Fackeln und Kabel gehen weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## Jester (28. März 2011)

Spielen einige von euch über einen Hamachi Server? Ich bin so einsam in meiner Welt...


----------



## Petersburg (28. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Eine Uhr, Ein Kompass, der auf deinen Spawnpunkt zeigt, Fackeln , Kabel und nach iwas, was mir grad ned einfällt
> 
> 
> Uhr:
> ...



Neee das ist doch für Noobs  mit Redstone baut man das hier!
 [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. März 2011)

Soladra schrieb:


> Eine Uhr, Ein Kompass, der auf deinen Spawnpunkt zeigt, Fackeln , Kabel und nach iwas, was mir grad ned einfällt
> 
> 
> Uhr:
> ...



Nicht ganz richtig.

Eine Uhr ist
 G
GRG
 G

Ein Kompass ist dann halt mit Eisen

Edit: FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU Ich kriegs nicht richtig hin -.- Was ich meine: Redstone in der Mitte und dann an allen vier Seiten davon Gold bzw. Eisen.


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

echt? Sorry^^


----------



## Dropz (28. März 2011)

ich kapier das vid nicht


----------



## Soladra (28. März 2011)

Ich auch nicht xD


----------



## schneemaus (28. März 2011)

Na, da sind wir schon zu dritt


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2011)

Das ist überdimensionierter Taschenrechner  

Nochmal zurück zu den Spawnern (ihr werdet mich hassen xD)
Hab mich gestern mal auf die Erkundung meiner Welt begeben und eine süsse kleine Höhle gefunden, als ich diese Erkundet habe, Bäm Zombie Spawner
nachdem das recht weit weg von Daheim ist, hab ich mich entschieden ein Minenwagen System einzurichten genau in die Höhle unter dem Spawner, als ich mich
durchgrub nächste Höhle mit einem weiteren Spawner xD


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2011)

Wie kann ich Minecarts und die Booster bauen?


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2011)

ELE
ESE
ELE

E= Eisenbarren
S= Stock
L= Leer

für 16 Schienen

Und für den Karren wie das Boot nur aus Eisen

LLL
ELE
EEE


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2011)

Cool danke  Dann muss ich erstmal extrem viel eisen sammeln 
Wie sieht das eig mit dem Multiplayer aus? Kann ich mir umsonst einen Server erstellen um mit Freudnen zu spielen oder muss ich einem andere beitreten?


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2011)

So jetzt hab ich auch mal nen  Zombie-MobSpawner gefunden 

Bin abartig erschrocken, als ich grub, plötzlich runterfiel und in ner dunklen Höhle mit nem Zombie landete  


Edit: Huiuiui, da war ja ne Truhe mit nem Sattel drin  Jetzt such ich mir ein Schwein und geh reiten


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch mal nen Zombie-MobSpawner gefunden
> 
> Bin abartig erschrocken, als ich grub, plötzlich runterfiel und in ner dunklen Höhle mit nem Zombie landete
> 
> ...



Ich hab gerade gemerkt das ich ausversehen einen zerstört hab^^


----------



## Asayur (29. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> So jetzt hab ich auch mal nen  Zombie-MobSpawner gefunden
> 
> Bin abartig erschrocken, als ich grub, plötzlich runterfiel und in ner dunklen Höhle mit nem Zombie landete
> 
> ...




Dieses Spiel kann so abartig Fies sein xD


----------



## DJ Dancer (30. März 2011)

jep kann es und trotzdem ist es genial.

nur muß ich so langsam festellen das ich mich festgefahren habe und gerne mal den multiplayer modus probieren möchte.
allerdings habe ich keine freunde und suche hiermit einen oder mehrere mitspieler.
eventuell auch so eine art lets change möglich.
mfg


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Weiß jemand wie ich einen Server aufsetze um mit Freunden zu spielen?


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie ich einen Server aufsetze um mit Freunden zu spielen?



http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp

Da findest du die Software ("Multiplayer beta server software"). Diese läuft ebenfalls über das ressourcenverschwendende Java. Damit auch andere Leute auf deinem Server connecten musst du vorher in deiner Firewall ein paar Ports freigeben. 

Ein recht gutes Video findest du z.B. hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIp-VUvYidY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Allerdings ist es gut möglich, dass einige Dinge nicht mehr 100%-ig stimmen. Sollte es tatsächlich ein Minecraft-Forum geben, dann werde ich da mal eine Anleitung verfassen.


----------



## Asayur (30. März 2011)

So zwischenstand in Minecraft 21: noch zu verlegende Strecke: ca. 1.100 Schienen ohne Ausstiegspunkte, die an drei Mobsspawner anschliessen, einige Meter Redstuff Kabel und ein paar schaltmechanismen, damit ich im abfahrtsbahnhof schon bestimmen kann, wo ich stehen bleiben werde und drei Mob Fallen die ausgebaut werden müssen xD 

BT dub findet noch wer ausser mir, dass das eher ins "Spiele Allgemein" gehört als ins MMO Allgemein?


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Asayur schrieb:


> So zwischenstand in Minecraft 21: noch zu verlegende Strecke: ca. 1.100 Schienen ohne Ausstiegspunkte, die an drei Mobsspawner anschliessen, einige Meter Redstuff Kabel und ein paar schaltmechanismen, damit ich im abfahrtsbahnhof schon bestimmen kann, wo ich stehen bleiben werde und drei Mob Fallen die ausgebaut werden müssen xD
> 
> BT dub findet noch wer ausser mir, dass das eher ins "Spiele Allgemein" gehört als ins MMO Allgemein?



omg was machst du ?


----------



## Traklar (30. März 2011)

Hab schon öfters mitbekommen, dass viele seit dem großen letzten Patch ja ein Problem mit brennenden Holz als "Fackeln" haben. Ist zwar etwas aufwendiger und dauert auch länger bis man dran kommt, aber Netherrock brennt immer noch ewig


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

hören die Fackeln irgendwann auf zu brennen?^^


----------



## DJ Dancer (30. März 2011)

also holz brennt nicht mehr eweg aber netherrock (gibts in der "hölle") brennt immernoch ewig genauso wie fackeln.

hat jemand lust minecraft im multiplayer zu spielen und sucht noch mitarbeiter?


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es gut möglich, dass einige Dinge nicht mehr 100%-ig stimmen. Sollte es tatsächlich ein Minecraft-Forum geben, dann werde ich da mal eine Anleitung verfassen.



http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/183495-how-to-minecraft-server-erstellen/

Da steht nun alles recht ausführlich.


----------



## Asayur (30. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> omg was machst du ?




Öhm ... eine Eisenbahn zu einer extrem epischen Höhle bei einem Spawner, weil mir die Ideen ausgegangen sind und ich auf erkundungstour ging, mittlerweile sieht die eine Haltestelle schon fast wie ein richtiger Bahnohof aus xD


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Ich muss bald auch mal alles mit Bahnschienen versorgen


----------



## Davatar (31. März 2011)

Uff jetzt hab ich grad ne Skelett-Höhle mit nem Skelett-Spawner ausgehoben, das war vielleicht was o_O! Ich bieg um die Ecke und mir kommen 5 (FÜNF!!!) Pfeile entgegen :O
Rüstung putt ^^
Und obwohl 2 Kisten da sind, ist nur lauter Schrott drin ^^ mist


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

wie kann ich mir eine Rüstung bauen?^^


----------



## Elenenedh (31. März 2011)

Ahoi,

ich hab mir überlegt, dass ich einen Leuchtturm bauen will - so klassisch mit roten und weißen Streifen 

Die Lichtquelle kann ich oben - logisch - mit Glasblöcken und Fackeln simpel einbauen. Allerdings bin ich mit den Steinen für das Gebäude nicht so zufrieden. Wirklich weiße Steine gibt's ja nicht, weswegen ich auf Sandsteine zurück greifen würde. Und rote Klötze gibt's entweder nur aus dem Nether (Netherrock) oder hergestellt aus Ton (Klinker). Nun hab ich schon einen halben Strand umgebuddelt und bin in einem Dungeon abgenippelt, in das ich reingefallen bin, aber ich hab immer noch keinen Ton gefunden - hat jemand Tipps, ob man den in einer Wüste vielleicht am einfachsten findet oder doch nur am Strand? Oder kann aus Erfahrungen berichten, wie selten der Ton wirklich ist? ^^

Und wenn jemand Ideen zu anderen Materialien haben sollte, denen bin ich nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2011)

Helm:

XXX
X  X


Brustplatte:

X  X
XXX
XXX

Hosen:

XXX
X  X
X  X

Schuhe:


X  X
X  X

Für X kannst du Gold, Eisen, Leder und Diamanten einsetzen.

@  Elenenedh: Ich find Clay meistens auf kleinen SandInseln die von Waser umrundet sind.
Wenn du das Licht mit den Fackeln machen willst, kannst du auch wolle nehmen. Die ist weiß.
Aber wenn du es mit Lava machst würde ich es lassen


----------



## Elenenedh (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kann ich mir eine Rüstung bauen?^^



Schau mal ins Wiki: Minecraftwiki - mit den Craftingblock-Feldern find ich das Ding sowieso ungemein hilfreich 

Edit: Dominau war schneller


----------



## DJ Dancer (31. März 2011)

hallo susanne
also weiße streifen würde ich wolle von weiße wolle empfehlen (schafe kann man mit knochenmehl färben bzw färbemittel färben in jede x beliebige farbe)
allerdings ist wolle leicht emflammbar, ich glaube 4 blöcke um die wolle darf kein offenes feuer sein.
lehm gibt es nur am strand so weit ich weiß und dann eigentlich auch nur so das man ihn sehen kann.
nimm dir nen kompass (um zurück zu finden) und such auch ausserhalb deiner ursprünglichen karte. hab für meinen ersten lehmbatzen glaube ich ca. 4 std gesucht.
mfg tutench

ps endlich ein forum bei buffed wo ich mich auch einbringen kann, wovon ich etwas ahnung habe. nicht wie bei wow.
der herr sei gebriesen (grosser björn) ^_^


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Helm:
> 
> XXX
> X X
> ...






Elenenedh schrieb:


> Schau mal ins Wiki: Minecraftwiki - mit den Craftingblock-Feldern find ich das Ding sowieso ungemein hilfreich
> 
> Edit: Dominau war schneller


danke euch beiden  Ihr habt sogar direkt meine neue Frage beantwortet


----------



## Davatar (31. März 2011)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwas, das man dagegen tun kann, dass Minecraft so viel Speicher frisst? Ich nutze die .exe-Datei, ist das im Browser besser?


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich irgendwas, das man dagegen tun kann, dass Minecraft so viel Speicher frisst? Ich nutze die .exe-Datei, ist das im Browser besser?



Nicht zwingend. Beide Versionen nutzen und sind beide nicht gerade sehr gut und vor allem sauber programmiert, weshalb Minecraft auch so massig Ram in sich reinstopft.


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2011)

Momentan kann man dagegen wenig tun.
Es gibt einige Tricks um den Verbrauch zu reduzieren, manche klappen, manche halt nicht.


Ich hab z.b einfach bei den Nvidia Grafikeinstellungen alles ausgeschalten was Minecraft garnicht benötigt.
Es ist weniger geworden, aber immer noch viel zu viel für so ein Spiel..


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Ich habe gehört, dass man sich einen "Bergbauhelm" erstellen kann  Also ein helm mit einer Grubenlampe vorne drann, sodass man auc nachts oder unter der erde einen kleinen Lichtstrahl aussenden kann mit dem man sehen kann  Leider hab ich im "crafting" Bereich im Minecraft Wiki nichts gefunden :< Wisst ihr vielleicht wie man diesen Helm herstellen kann?


----------



## Elenenedh (1. April 2011)

DJ schrieb:


> hallo susanne
> also weiße streifen würde ich wolle von weiße wolle empfehlen (schafe kann man mit knochenmehl färben bzw färbemittel färben in jede x beliebige farbe)
> allerdings ist wolle leicht emflammbar, ich glaube 4 blöcke um die wolle darf kein offenes feuer sein.
> lehm gibt es nur am strand so weit ich weiß und dann eigentlich auch nur so das man ihn sehen kann.
> ...



Hm. Wolle. Darüber hab ich noch nicht einmal ansatzweise nachgedacht. Ich könnte einen Wollleuchtturm stricken... äh bauen!  Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass man sich einen "Bergbauhelm" erstellen kann


Die kann man nur mit nem entsprechenden Mod herstellen.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die kann man nur mit nem entsprechenden Mod herstellen.



achso ok


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2011)

Dank des Updates auf 1.4 hab ich jetzt mein erstes Haustier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte den Hund möglichst schnell einfange, so dass er nicht fort läuft, drum sieht die Hundehütte noch nicht so schick aus


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Oh mein Gott ein Hund!
Ich muss sofort Minecraft spielen und mir auch einen fangen.


Hab garnicht mitbekommen das ein neues Update rauskam :<


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2011)

Joa das kam auch erst gestern Abend


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Gnah alle Mods neu runterladen und installieren :/


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2011)

Öhm warum? Hats die beim Update gelöscht?


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Jop. Geht keiner mehr.
Also erstmal warten bis alle geupdatet sind, dann wieder installieren..


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Gnah alle Mods neu runterladen und installieren :/



Vorsicht bei Zans Minimap!!
Der junge Mann hat einen Aprilscherz eingebaut. Einfach in den .minecraft-folger und zan.settings aufrufen. Den untersten Eintrag löschen "aprilf" oder so. Dann geht der betrunkene Zustand weg!


----------



## Dominau (1. April 2011)

Hab den Mod garnicht drin gehabt


----------



## DJ Dancer (1. April 2011)

oh wenn der neue patch raus ist, dann heisst das für mich. ab zur monster falle und knochen sammel.
aber ich warte lieber noch etwas bis die "faust gottes" auch geupdatet wurde.


----------



## Davatar (1. April 2011)

Die beste Neuerung ist meiner Meinung nach, dass man jetzt auf den Leitern abbauen kann, durch gedrück halten von Shift


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

ich habe da mal 2 Fragen 
1. Was kann ich mit Obsidian machen? 
2. Wie kann ich einen Dispenser steuern?... ich hab dir beschreibung im wiki nicht kapiert


----------



## Asayur (1. April 2011)

Obsidian machen ist sehr schwer, oder sogar unmöglich? Bu brauchst ein Lavafeld, dass aus "Quelleblöcken" besteht (also alles ruhige oberflächen) und dann muss Wasser von der Seite her reinrinnen, am leichtesten irgendwo unten suchen und abbauen (Diamant Hacke) und achtgeben, ob drunter nicht noch lava ist ^^




Edit: nicht rein sondern "drüber"



Ich eumel, ich hab mich verlesen sorry ^^


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Obsidian kann auch natürlich entstehen(war bei mir der fall) und man kann es einfach abbauen


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> man kann es einfach abbauen



Einfach nicht. Es dauert seine Zeit...


----------



## fauxpa+ (1. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Einfach nicht. Es dauert seine Zeit...



Soweit ich weiß 50 sekunden pro block.. puh als ich mein erstes obsidian feld mit ungefähr 40 blöcken gefunden hab war das ein aufwand ;D


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß 50 sekunden pro block.. puh als ich mein erstes obsidian feld mit ungefähr 40 blöcken gefunden hab war das ein aufwand ;D



/sign


----------



## BlizzLord (1. April 2011)

fauxpa+ schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß 50 sekunden pro block.. puh als ich mein erstes obsidian feld mit ungefähr 40 blöcken gefunden hab war das ein aufwand ;D



Nein 15 Sekunden mit einer Diamant Hacke.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

verhältnismäßig (extrem)lange :<


----------



## DJ Dancer (1. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich habe da mal 2 Fragen
> 1. Was kann ich mit Obsidian machen?
> 2. Wie kann ich einen Dispenser steuern?... ich hab dir beschreibung im wiki nicht kapiert



zu 1. damit kann man ein tor zum nether machen (12 blöcke obsi + 1 feuerzeug (flint + eisen)) nether = hölle kleiner tip zur hölle, das erste mal sollte man dorthin ohne monster gehen oder mit und guten nerven

zu 2. man ihn mit redstone und nem trittschalter steuern siehe bilder.

nicht activer redstone schaltkreis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



activer redstoneschaltkreis durch cleanstonetrittschalter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bitte immer Dispenser leeren bevor ihr ihn von A nach B transportiert und in das inventar einpackt. sonst verschwinden die geschosse.
geschosse sind zb. pfeile oder eier.

mfg


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Soll ich die Obsi Blöcke auch als Tor anordnen?^^


----------



## DJ Dancer (1. April 2011)

also eine neue sache kam mit patch 1.4 noch dazu ;-)
Mobball

um ein tor zum nether zu bauen benötigst du wie gesagt 12 obsidian (oh sry waren sogar nur 10)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wobei die schwarzen blöcke das obsidian ist und die weißen keine blöcke, die unteren 2  mittleren blöcken müssen dann angezündet werden.


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2011)

Die brennende müssen dann auch aus Obsi sein oder?


----------



## DJ Dancer (1. April 2011)

du musst in der mitte des "tores" 6 felder luft habe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wo die roten pfeile dran zeigen diese zwei blöcke zündest du an. die in der unteren reihe in der mitte (die obsi blöcke)
schwarz = obsi
weiß = luft
flammen = luft (doof beschrieben aber wusste es nicht besser zu beschreiben)
einfach vor das tor stellen und die unteren 2 blöcke anzünde fertig.


----------



## Fastfax (1. April 2011)

hi leutz hab mal ne frage: hab misas texture pack installiert und würge gerne mods installieren nur wie wenn ich beides installiert habe sowie in etlichen yt tutorials gezeigt geht mincraft dann nie -.-
weis einer wie gronkh das hinbekommen hat?


----------



## Asayur (1. April 2011)

Aktuell gefährlich, Minecraft wurde gestern einem Update unterzogen und ca. 90% aller Mods sind noch nicht Kompatibel, also lieber ne Woche zwei Warten


----------



## Razyl (1. April 2011)

Fastfax schrieb:


> hi leutz hab mal ne frage: hab misas texture pack installiert und würge gerne mods installieren nur wie wenn ich beides installiert habe sowie in etlichen yt tutorials gezeigt geht mincraft dann nie -.-
> weis einer wie gronkh das hinbekommen hat?



Zurzeit sind viele Mods nocht outdatet, vor allem der ModLoader, der für viele Modifikationen wichtig ist. Auch zu den Modifikationen wird es (bald) ein Tutorial geben, sowie verschiedenen Installationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2011)

wie baue ich ein feuerzeug?


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie baue ich ein feuerzeug?



http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Flint_and_Steel

Steht doch alles hier o.O


----------



## Asayur (2. April 2011)

Hoffentlich wird das Fancypack bald geupdatet, kann aktuell nicht in meiner Welt spielen und muss somit in der Zwischenzeit eine andere Welt spielen *gg*


----------



## schneemaus (3. April 2011)

So, da ich mich gestern mal wieder aufgerafft hab, was zu machen, hier meine Werke von gestern und heute:

Gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich startete das einfach mit dem Yoshi links aus Super Mario Kart. Irgendwie hatte ich dann Lust, noch ein bisschen mehr Pixelart zu machen und das ging eben so weiter bis zum Goomba, aber da war ich dann auch müde und bin pennen gegangen ^^



Heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war ne verdammte Arbeit. Ich hing da ca. 5 Stunden fast ununterbrochen dran.


----------



## DJ Dancer (3. April 2011)

meine hochachtung für diese arbeit.
ist das mit minecraft classic?


----------



## schneemaus (3. April 2011)

Jep, das is Classic. Ein Multiplayerserver und meine eigene Map, die ich mir zusammen mit meiner besten Freundin mit einem riesigen Labyrinth verdient hab - was allerdings beim Neuaufsetzen vom Server verloren gegangen ist - deswegen mach ich jetzt von allem immer Screenshots, was ich baue, weil mein Simba (aus König der Löwen) leider auch verschwunden ist.

Mit Minecraft Beta wär das auch ziemlich extrem gewesen, erstmal die ganzen Materialien zu farmen o.o


----------



## Davatar (4. April 2011)

Obsidian herstellen ist übrigens nicht sonderlich schwer, wenn man mal weiss, wie mans machen muss.
Zuerst sucht Ihr Euch irgendwo (normalerweise) unterirdisch ne Lavaquelle. Dann holt Ihr 2 Eimer mit Wasser von der Oberfläche und baut Euch in der Nähe der Lavaquelle nen unendlichen Brunnen. Um diesen zu bauen, hebt einfach ein 2x2 grosses Loch aus (also 2 Länge, 2 Breite, 1 Höhe). Kippt nun in der Diagonale die beiden Wassereimer rein. Beispiel:
Vorher (leer):
[][]
[][]

Nachher:
[x][ ]
[ ][x]

Nun habt Ihr eine unendliche Wasserquelle geschaffen. Um nun Obsidian erzeugen zu können, erschafft Ihr Euch beliebig viele einzelne Löcher mit jeweils 1 Feld Abstand dazwischen. Das sieht dann beispielsweise so aus:
[ ][ ][ ][ ][ ]
[ ][x][ ][x][ ]
[ ][ ][ ][ ][ ]
[ ][x][ ][x][ ]
[ ][ ][ ][ ][ ]

Nun giesst Ihr in jedes Loch Lava rein. Wenn alle Löcher gefüllt sind, schüttet Ihr in die Mitte 1x Wasser auf einen Abstand zwischen den Löchern, so dass das Wasser danach über die Lava-Löcher fliesst. Wichtig ist dabei, das Wasser nicht direkt in ein Lavaloch zu leeren, da sonst einfach nur die Lava durch Wasser ersetzt wird, sondern eben wie gesagt das Wasser auf einen Block dazwischen. Danach einfach wieder das Wasser von dem Block entfernen, auf den Ihrs zuvor geschüttet habt und Euch über die Obsidianblöche freuen


----------



## DJ Dancer (4. April 2011)

sowas geht auch einfacher in dem man einen eimer wasser nutzt und an eine lavateich arbeitet.


----------



## Razyl (4. April 2011)

Wir haben unser eigenes Unterforum!!!! \o/

Danke Zam


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2011)

*Fass anstech*

*Partyhütchen aufsetz*

*jubel*

Endlich ein eigenes Forum für die Künstler unter uns =)

In gewisser Weise is Minecraft ja schon ne Kunstform, ne?


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2011)

Also Pixelart ist aufjedenfall Kunst


----------



## schneemaus (4. April 2011)

Deswegen ja. Und ich sitz an dem Link, den ich heute angefangen hab, z.B. deutlich länger, als würd ich ihn zeichnen. Ist sogar noch mehr Arbeit als manch andere Kunstform xD


Edit: Jetzt, wo wir ein eigenes Forum haben, sollten wir den Thread vielleicht umbenennen in Minecraft-Laberthread?! Fänd ich i-wie besser.

Dann kann jeder berichten, wenn er was Tolles gefunden/gebaut/gesehen hat im Spiel und wir können uns über alles Mögliche unterhalten. Sammelthread klingt halt so, als würd hier alles reinkommen, was ja aber jetzt nicht mehr wirklich so ist =)


----------



## Sabito (4. April 2011)

Ich hätte da ein Bauprojekt an das ich mich mal setzen sollte, muss das aber mal durchplanen, wiel das richtig schwierig werden kann, wenn ich das "1zu1" nachbauen will, weil es i-wie keine 360° Bilder gibt. Das Ptojekt ware die Palmekia aus FF13 (ziemlich groß und ziemlich schwer nachzu bauen vorallem von innen, weil man nur den storytechnischen "Weg" durch das Schiff hat, direkt aus dme spiel herraus)


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2011)

Minecraft die alte Suchti Seuche, da denkt man, man zockt weniger weil man nicht in der Hauptwelt weiterspielen kann und zack, hat man ein neues Bauprojekt xD


----------



## Davatar (5. April 2011)

DJ schrieb:


> sowas geht auch einfacher in dem man einen eimer wasser nutzt und an eine lavateich arbeitet.


Natürlich gehts auch einfacher, aber bei meiner Variante holt man die maximale Menge an Obsidian aus nem Lavasee raus


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

Hat jemand einen Server auf dem ich und ein Freund mitspielen können?  wir scheitern immer an der erstellung von unserem eigenen :<


----------



## Asayur (7. April 2011)

Wuhu, noch knapp 30 Schienenstücke dann sind auch die Booster in meiner Bahn installiert xD
hat ja "nur" 1300 Felder länge *gg*


----------



## Gazeran (8. April 2011)

Weis jemand wie man aufnehmen kann (also mit Stimme) nutze zurzeit fraps, bin aber zu doof -.-


----------



## schneemaus (8. April 2011)

Ich würd's getrennt machen. Fraps für die Spielaufnahme, ein Programm wie z.B. Audacity, um dabei zu reden. Hinterher zusammenschneiden (was ja sogar mit dem Windows Media Player recht einfach geht), speichern - fertig =)


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Fraps nimmt nur 30sekunden auf und du hast danach rießige datein.
ich würd WeGame nehmen. Musst du aber schauen obs Minecraft unterstützt, da es nicht mit allen spielen klappt soweit ich weiß.
mit der stimme aufnehmen würde ich es aber genauso machen wie schneemaus, ist am besten so.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Fraps nimmt nur 30sekunden auf und du hast danach rießige datein.
> ich würd WeGame nehmen. Musst du aber schauen obs Minecraft unterstützt, da es nicht mit allen spielen klappt soweit ich weiß.
> mit der stimme aufnehmen würde ich es aber genauso machen wie schneemaus, ist am besten so.



Fraps nimmt alles auf in der Vollversion. Nur in der Testversion sind es 30 Sekunden. Und die riesigen Dateien werden am Ende eh kleiner, wenn das Video fertig ist...


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Wenns fertig ist. Das heißt Komprimieren.
Und wer keinen guten Pc hat braucht dafür ne Weile..


----------



## Gazeran (8. April 2011)

Ich habe einen "relativ" guten pc *hust*
Intel Core2Quad Q9650
Palit Geforce GTX460
4GB Ram
usw usw.
*hust*

das war mal nen langer huster,

danke für die infos


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

wie kann ich mir einen Booster bauen?


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kann ich mir einen Booster bauen?



Die funktionieren glaube nur noch per entsprechender Mod. Die eigentlichen Booster waren ja quasi Bugusing.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenns fertig ist. Das heißt Komprimieren.
> Und wer keinen guten Pc hat braucht dafür ne Weile..



Du kannst auch bei Fraps gleich einstellen wieviel FPS er aufnehmen soll usw. usf. - wer da ewig komprimieren muss ist zu blöd zum konfigurieren.


----------



## Dropz (9. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die funktionieren glaube nur noch per entsprechender Mod. Die eigentlichen Booster waren ja quasi Bugusing.



hmmh ok eig will ich ja ohne mods spielen^^


----------



## Petersburg (9. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die funktionieren glaube nur noch per entsprechender Mod. Die eigentlichen Booster waren ja quasi Bugusing.



Ich würde ja das nicht wirklich als Bug sehen, Notch hat ja selbst gesagt dass er das nicht aus dem Spiel entfernen möchte.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2011)

Petersburg schrieb:


> Ich würde ja das nicht wirklich als Bug sehen, Notch hat ja selbst gesagt dass er das nicht aus dem Spiel entfernen möchte.



Soweit ich da informiert bin sind sie zurzeit aber aus dem Spiel? Also meine Booster auf meinen anderen eigenen MP funktionieren nur noch per Mod und auch im SP sind sie nicht mehr möglich, oder?


----------



## Tilbie (9. April 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> wie kann ich mir einen Booster bauen?



Hier steht alles was du wissen musst (und noch mehr).

Vidio zu Minecraft 1.5




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qy882ILYJMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das Wettersystem und die Stats sind interessant. Die Achievements find ich jetzt nich so dolle, hoffe aber das es nicht für jeden kleinen scheiss eins gibt.


----------



## Gazeran (10. April 2011)

WAAAAH!? bin tod, aber wenn ich respawn klicke stürzt das spiel ab -.-
edit: non modded version ftw  geht wieder...


----------



## Gazeran (11. April 2011)

wann kommtn minecraft 1.5? :O


----------



## Razyl (11. April 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> wann kommtn minecraft 1.5? :O



Die Woche oder nächste Woche.


----------



## Asayur (12. April 2011)

Also: die Booster bei mir funktionieren tadellos, auch mit 1.4_01, also geh ich mal davon aus, dass sie noch im Spiel sind.

Und: wat schon wieder ein Update oO die armen Modder, diesmal aber auf jeden Fall nicht auf "Update" klicken, sonst kann ich wieder meine 
Main Welt bis zur Update aktualisierung auf Eis legen und da hab ich aktuell grad ein paar coole Projekte am laufen


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2011)

Woher bekomm ich eigentlich den neuen Launcher?
das war letzen schon in den updates und ich hab mich gewundert warum ich davon einfach nichts seh


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Woher bekomm ich eigentlich den neuen Launcher?
> das war letzen schon in den updates und ich hab mich gewundert warum ich davon einfach nichts seh



Der kommt automatisch mit dem Update? o.O Wenn nicht => Minecraft.exe neu laden


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2011)

Also ich hab ihn noch nicht.
Fuu. Neuladen will ich nit :<
Ich muss später mal ein paar Bilder hochladen. Spiel momentan mit 2Rl Freunden
auf einem selbst erstellten Server. Haben schon ein paar nette sachen


----------



## Razyl (12. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also ich hab ihn noch nicht.
> Fuu. Neuladen will ich nit :<



Du musst doch nur die .exe laden? Das ist ne Sache von 2 Sekunden D:


----------



## Tilbie (12. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also ich hab ihn noch nicht.
> Fuu. Neuladen will ich nit :<



Wenn du dir die .exe neu lädst haste alle deine Welten + Mods immernoch.


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2011)

Wie sieht denn der neue Launcher aus? Unterscheidet sich der stark vom alten? Meiner sieht so aus, ist das nun der alte oder der neue? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie sieht denn der neue Launcher aus? Unterscheidet sich der stark vom alten? Meiner sieht so aus, ist das nun der alte oder der neue?



Das ist der Neue =)


----------



## Davatar (14. April 2011)

Ah ok ^^

Uiuiui ich kann 1.5 kaum noch abwarten! Im Blog steht, dass es Powered Rails geben wird. Das macht dann wohl (vermutlich) die Booster überflüssig.


----------



## Asayur (14. April 2011)

Also wenn die Booster dann Trotzdem noch funktionieren, werd ich noch warten mit umbauen xD


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2011)

Ich werd dann auch nichts umbauen. Hab eine riesige strecke voll mit schienen und alle 100 blocks
ein booster. das mach ich nicht weg


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2011)

Ja so in Etwa siehts bei mir auch aus xD


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Bei mir hats sich eh erledigt. Welt kaputt gegangen wegen rießiger TNT Sprengung.


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2011)

oO Wat machst du xD


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Ich und ein Freund haben 2 Burgen gebaut zum bekriegen.
Als falle hat er paar TNT Blöcke auf der Map verteilt und drüber eine pressure plate.
falls man halt drauf tritt, fällt man runter und es macht bum.

jetzt hat er ein tnt block gezündet und einen kettenreaktion entstand.
server war überbelastet und die Map ging kaputt.


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2011)

Lol, das nenn ich mal schick xD 

Ich hab nur einen Creeper Magneten im Hintern, ich geh aus dem Haus SSSSSSSSS Boom, ich komm die Leiter aus meiner Höhle heraus SSSSSSSS Boom, ich geh um eine Ecke SSSSSSSS Boom, hab schon dreimal die Hauswand neu gebaut, weil ich ein Creeper Kommando bei mir hatte xD


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2011)

Das kannste doch auch ausnutzen.
stell paar nette fallen auf, dann hast du immer viel gunpowder für TnT


----------



## Asayur (15. April 2011)

Ja, ich werd mir jetzt bald mal so einen netten Monsterhäcksler wie von Gronkh basteln, mit anschluss nach oben xD


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2011)

Ich hatte letzten Freitag ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art...
Vorneweg: Ich spiele Minecraft zu Hause und im Büro (in der Mittagspause, versteht sich). Das sind 2 verschiedene Levels. Bisher wars eigentlich immer so, dass die Map zu Hause recht hart zu erarbeiten war. Gute Ressourcen fanden sich selten bis nie, ich hatte nach unzähligen Stunden keinen einzigen Monster-Spawner gefunden, Lava gabs grad mal nen Mini-Tümpel von 9 Feldern und irgendwie passte mir die Landschaft auch nicht so richtig. Im Büro hingegen, in dem ich ja kaum Zeit hab zu spielen, hatte ich ne Super-Map. Nach kürzester Zeit hatte ich ne Menge edelster Metalle gefunden, nen Dungeon mit 2 verschiednen Monster-Spawnern und rundum war alles so, wie ichs mir vorstellte.
Doch letzten Freitag kam endlich der lang erwartete Durchbruch. Ich hatte mich schon damit abgefunden, zu Hause ne Schrott-Map zu haben und mir schon überlegt, ob ich nicht mal ne neue generieren sollte oder zumindest meinen Spawnpunkt via Bett in ne weite Ferne der Map zu verlegen und dort neu anzufangen, da setzte ich mir das Projekt, ne "Ziegelfabrik" aus Ziegeln aufzubauen (werd nen Screenshot hier reinstellen, wenn sie fertig ist). Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich noch nie Lehm gefunden, also packte ich meine sieben Sachen und wanderte die Küste entlang. Das ging alles ne rechte Weile und die Erträge waren nicht wirklich toll, bis ich plötzlich auf ein gewaltiges Lehmvorkommen stiess. Nachdem alles Lehm ausgegraben war, entdeckte ich darunter einen Dungeon-Eingang - meinen allerersten Dungeon überhaupt in dieser Map! Zuerst begrüsste mich ein Skelett-Monster-Spawner, gefolgt mit ner Höhle mit sage und schreibe 5 Zombies und 2 Spinnen. Viele harte Kämpfe später konnte ich endlich den Dungeon erkunden. Eine Stunde später war ich immernoch am erkunden. Das Teil ist gigantisch, mittlerweile glaub ich schon fast dran, dass das gar kein Ende hat. Ich hab unzählige Mineralien gefunden, gewaltige Lava-Wasserfälle, mit Wasser-Wasserfällen ( ) nebendran, also perfekt, um Obsidian herzustellen. Die Höhle endete nie, ich konnte immer weiter erkunden...naja...bis ich aus Versehen in ne tiefe Schlucht runterfiel und starb. Tjo und jetzt dümpel ich wieder beim Startpunkt rum und versuche mich daran zu erinnern, wie ich zu diesem Dungeon gekommen bin...


----------



## Asayur (18. April 2011)

Oje, das kenn ich in anderer Reihenfolge, ich wanderte schon durchs finsterste Tal (lol, sorry für das, aber das hat sich so schön angeboten xD)
Hab mich dann Total verfranst und Heldenhaft den Freitod gewählt (mit 6 Diamanten und 2 Stacks Eisen Erz und ein wenig Kleinkram)

Noch besser war mein Erlebnis am Donnerstag: 3 Stunden in ner Höhle, die Taschen voll mit 3 Stacks Eisenerz, 3 Stacks Kohle und 8 Dias, zum Spass sagte ich schon "Mensch, jetzt würd sichs rentieren in die Lava zu fallen" xD ich komm raus, geh nach Hause, leg alles in die Kisten und ... Black Screen, allet weg ... ^^ 


&#8364;dit: Bin grad an nem kleinen Dorf dran (inspiriert von Gronkhs Let's Show Minecraft Folge 11) und werd mich, wenn es fertig ist mal mit Fraps auseinandersetzen, wenn es so will wie ich, gibbet ein kleines Let's Show xD


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2011)

1.5 ist draussen  So mal schauen wie die Booster funktionieren. 

Edit: Öhm...das sind Bremsen und keine Booster o_O


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> 1.5 ist draussen  So mal schauen wie die Booster funktionieren.



Wollt ich auch grade schreiben ^^.

Bin ja jetzt mal wegen dem Wetter gespannt.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2011)

Hast Du schon rausgefunden, wie die funktionieren? Bei mir reduzieren die die Geschwindigkeit auf 0. Oder brauchen die irgendwie ne bestimmte Unterlage? Habs auf Sand und Erde versucht.

Edit: Ah ok habs rausgefunden. Wenn man ne Redstone-Fackel ranhängt, sind sie auf "ON", also wirken sie als Booster. Erhalten sie aber kein Signal, sind sie auf "OFF", also wirken sie als Bremsen.

Aber die Dinger sind ja recht teuer. Bisher hab ich kaum Gold gefunden...


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Cool, jetzt muss man jeden Block eine Leiter setzten, sonst dommt man nicht hoch. Fand dieses alle 2 Blöcke eine Leiter schon immer doof . 



Davatar schrieb:


> Aber die Dinger sind ja recht teuer. Bisher hab ich kaum Gold gefunden...



1 Booster soll für 128 Blöcke auf ebener Fläche reichen. Du baust gleich 6 und das heisst dann das du mit deinen 6 Goldbarren 768 Blöcke weit kommst. Also wenig finde ich das nicht ^^


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2011)

verdammt. neues update. also erstmal warten bis alle mods geupdatet sind


----------



## Tilbie (19. April 2011)

Skelette sind einfach nur plöd


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> 1 Booster soll für 128 Blöcke auf ebener Fläche reichen. Du baust gleich 6 und das heisst dann das du mit deinen 6 Goldbarren 768 Blöcke weit kommst. Also wenig finde ich das nicht ^^


Ja auf ebener Fläche, aber um nen Berg hoch zu kommen brauchts vermutlich ein paar davon. Heut Abend schau ich mir das mal genauer an, dann geb ich dazu nochmal ein Feedback 
Wobei zu den 128 Blöcken bin ich ein wenig skeptisch. Ich hatte das gestern ganz kurz ausprobiert, bin aber nicht sehr weit gekommen. Allerdings hab ich das mit manuellem Antrieb (sprich Schubsen des Minecarts und einsteigen) ausprobiert. Werd das dann heute mal mit nem Anstubser ausprobieren.


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Cool, jetzt muss man jeden Block eine Leiter setzten, sonst dommt man nicht hoch. Fand dieses alle 2 Blöcke eine Leiter schon immer doof .



Ja, noch mehr Ressourcen weggeben... 

Naja, damit fallen die Leitern nun aus meinen Bauprojekten weg.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2011)

Also meine Tests bisher mit den Boostern fallen bisher recht schlecht aus, besonders bergauf, da kommt die Lore grad mal 3-4 Blöcke hoch. Ich hab allerdings immer nen manuellen Antrieb, also "schieben" verwendet. Mal schauen wie das mit automatischem Antrieb ist. 

Edit: In diesem Video sieht man eigentlich recht gut, dass der Antrieb recht minimal ist. 

Editedit: Bezüglich Leitern: Man braucht zwar jetzt für jeden Block ne Leiter, dafür erstellt man aber auch mit den gleichen Rohstoffen wie vorher direkt 2 Leitern. Nur leider kann man halt jetzt keine Fackeln mehr dazwischen platzieren.


----------



## Tilbie (20. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, noch mehr Ressourcen weggeben...
> 
> Naja, damit fallen die Leitern nun aus meinen Bauprojekten weg.



Dafür bekommst du jetzt gleich 2 Leitern.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2011)

Ahja, das dürfte Euch vielleicht interessieren (zum Thema anstubsen):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F2FFitSAXUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich und ein Freund haben 2 Burgen gebaut zum bekriegen.
> Als falle hat er paar TNT Blöcke auf der Map verteilt und drüber eine pressure plate.
> falls man halt drauf tritt, fällt man runter und es macht bum.
> 
> ...



Jaja Tretminen^^

Mit denen hatte ich meine epische Höhle auf einem MP Server verteidigt


----------



## Tilbie (20. April 2011)

Seid wann gibs eigendlich diese Blobs?


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dafür bekommst du jetzt gleich 2 Leitern.



Ich mochte dennoch meine Zweiblock-Leiter =/


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2011)

Was macht Ihr eigentlich mit Euren Feuersteinen? Ich dachte früher mal, das sei Lehm (hab nur aufs Icon geschaut und nicht auf den Namen), guckte dann dumm in die Wäsche, als ichs nicht brennen konnte und noch mehr, als ich mal las, was das wirklich ist und wozu mans brauchen kann (oder eben nicht). Jetzt hab ich tonnenweise Feuersteine rumliegen und weiss nicht wohin damit. Stapelt Ihr das in Eurer Kiste und hofft auf nen tollen Patch? Vernichtet Ihr das Zeug in der Lava? Oder lässt Ihrs einfach irgendwo rumliegen?


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was macht Ihr eigentlich mit Euren Feuersteinen? Ich dachte früher mal, das sei Lehm (hab nur aufs Icon geschaut und nicht auf den Namen), guckte dann dumm in die Wäsche, als ichs nicht brennen konnte und noch mehr, als ich mal las, was das wirklich ist und wozu mans brauchen kann (oder eben nicht). Jetzt hab ich tonnenweise Feuersteine rumliegen und weiss nicht wohin damit. Stapelt Ihr das in Eurer Kiste und hofft auf nen tollen Patch? Vernichtet Ihr das Zeug in der Lava? Oder lässt Ihrs einfach irgendwo rumliegen?



Ich mach daraus Pfeile oder Feuerzeuge.



Feuerzeug

Pfeil

@Tilbie

Die Blobs gibts schon lange, die sind aber ganz schön selten.


----------



## Davatar (21. April 2011)

Joa aber mit nem Bogen läuft man ja nur sehr selten rum, da er 2 Slots belegt (oder zumindest ich) und ein Feuerzeug kann man 64x benutzen, also braucht man auch keine zig tausend Stück davon..


----------



## Alion (21. April 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Joa aber mit nem Bogen läuft man ja nur sehr selten rum, da er 2 Slots belegt (oder zumindest ich) und ein Feuerzeug kann man 64x benutzen, also braucht man auch keine zig tausend Stück davon..



Gegen Creeper kämpfe ich nur mit dem Bogen. Und da die Dinger Spawnen wie unkraut. Ich bin eher knapp an feuersteinen, da die meisten für Pfeile drauf gehen.

Ich habe noch c.a. 128 Blobgel herumliegen und im Moment kann man nicht viel damit anfangen.
Da warte ich noch auf einen Patch.

BTW: Blobs gibt es schon lange. Letzlich wurde allerdings die Spawnrate erhöht.


----------



## Asayur (21. April 2011)

Muss sogar Stark erhöht worden sein, hab letzmals in einer Höhle drei Blobs gesehen, einen Toten gesehen und noch mindestens einen gehört ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2011)

Frage: Spielt jemand Minecraft auf nem Windows XP-Rechner im Multiplayer? Wir haben gestern nen Server auf nem Windows 7-PC aufgesetzt und 3 Leute (mit Windows 7) konnten problemlos connecten. Der 4. aber konnte nur über die Browser-Version connecten, bei der Client-Version hiess es immer, er sei kein Premium-Member (was aber nicht stimmen kann, schliesslich kann er über die Browser-Version connecten...) Kennt jemand das Problem?
Ist ein Bisschen mühsam für ihn, weil man in der Browser-Version keinen Sound hat...


----------



## MasterXoX (28. April 2011)

Auch Frage: 
Gibt es einen Mod oder eine Einstellung am Server oder etwas dieser Art um die Namen im Multiplayer auszublenden? 
Weil ich undn Freund wollten mal ein PvP Battle machen aber das bissl doof wenn man die Namen durch die Wände sieht ._.
Google spuckt auch nix aus ._.


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

Lasst ihr euren Server über Bukkti laufen?
Wenn ja, versuch mal dieses Plugin
http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/misc-herosneak-1-2-1-the-auto-sneak-plugin-to-hide-your-name-302-733.4869/

Macht den Namen transparent wenn man /sneak eintippt.


----------



## MasterXoX (28. April 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Lasst ihr euren Server über Bukkti laufen?
> Wenn ja, versuch mal dieses Plugin
> http://forums.bukkit...e-302-733.4869/
> 
> Macht den Namen transparent wenn man /sneak eintippt.




Der läuft über Hamachi^^ War die einfachste Methode, und ja wir haben beide die gekaufte Version^^


----------



## Dominau (28. April 2011)

Wir lassen unseren auch über Hamachi laufen.
Ist halt wirklich am einfachsten 

Aber wie man das mit Hamachi hinkriegt kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## TrollJumper (10. Mai 2011)

grml, verlauft ihr euch auch so verflucht oft in der Welt?

Ich hab 2 Bauwerke und wollte diese abgeschieden voneinander aufbauen. Hab mir zwar ne Spur gelegt, aber ich verlauf mich trotzdem <.<.


----------



## Dominau (11. Mai 2011)

Ich bau alles in einem großen Tal wo ziemlich Fach ist.
Wenn ich mich verlauf stell ich mich aufn Berg, dann seh ich es meistens wieder.
Und wenn ich meine Häuser nicht seh dann den rießigen Lavaturm der so schön Leuchtet


----------



## TrollJumper (11. Mai 2011)

So ein Dreck, jetz renn ich nur sinnlos in der Pampa rum und verlauf mich noch mehr.
Irgendwann klappts schon noch, bis dahin bau ich mir was neues


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2011)

Mich kotzt es an, dass ich jetzt dauernd wieder Blackscreens habe. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust.


----------



## Sabito (12. Mai 2011)

Mich kotzt es an, das ich immer noch die 1.3 version habe, es gibt doch shcon 1.5 oder?


----------



## Drakhgard (13. Mai 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mich kotzt es an, dass ich jetzt dauernd wieder Blackscreens habe. Da vergeht einem echt die Lust.



Hatte ich auch. Hast du ein 64-Bit OS? Wenn ja, dann installier mal die 64-Bit von Java Runtime Environment (neu). Hat bei mir geholfen!


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2011)

Drakhgard schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch. Hast du ein 64-Bit OS? Wenn ja, dann installier mal die 64-Bit von Java Runtime Environment (neu). Hat bei mir geholfen!



Hab ich schon. =/


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2011)

Nach dem ich versuche Mods zu installieren bekomm ich manchmal immer Blackscreens.
Ich lösch dann einfach den Bin ordner, woraufhin Minecraft nach dem nächsten Start
alles neu Patcht. Klappt immer bei mir


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Nach dem ich versuche Mods zu installieren bekomm ich manchmal immer Blackscreens.
> Ich lösch dann einfach den Bin ordner, woraufhin Minecraft nach dem nächsten Start
> alles neu Patcht. Klappt immer bei mir



Habs mit dem installieren von Mods in den Griff bekommen. 

Trotzdem danke.


----------



## TrollJumper (19. Mai 2011)

Mensch hier ist ja tote Hose, sind uns etwa die Minecraft Süchtigen ausgegangen?^^

Hat wer einen Tipp für ne Monsterfalle? Ich will jetzt nicht unbedingt den Häcksler oder das Teil, das Gronkh da in seiner ersten LP Welt erstellt nachbauen.


----------



## Asayur (19. Mai 2011)

Nene, schon noch da *gg*

Öhm, wie wärs mit einer Ertränkungsfalle, die ist recht "Kosteneffektiv", da ich denke, dass eine Dispenser Falle zuviel Wartung benötigt, oder eine Netherrack Brandfalle, wobei du aufpassen
musst, dass die gedroppten Items nicht verbrennen, ich spiele grad auch mit einer Idee für eine Kaktusfalle die die Gegner "reindrängt und durch Verschieben der Kakteen keinen Zwischenraum lässt

O-O-O
-O-O-   -> so ca. wobei ich noch nicht weiss ob es funktioniert ^^
O-O-O


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juni 2011)

Ich beleb den Thread hier mal wieder und frag bei der Gelegenheit ob jmd. ein paar schöne Texture Packs empfehlen kann ?


----------



## Asayur (1. Juni 2011)

Misas HD Texture Pack ist genial ^^
das Legend of Zelda Pack ist auch gut


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Juni 2011)

Wow das Misa Pack sieht wirklich klasse aus


----------



## Asayur (1. Juni 2011)

Ist auch mein Lieblingspack ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

Oder sein eigenes zusammenstellen auf:
http://painterlypack.net/customizer.php

Mach ich noch recht gerne.


----------



## skyline930 (3. Juni 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opuQmQy87x4[/youtube]



Spoiler



Um mal den ersten Comment aus youtube zu zitieren: "RIP guy using headphones&#65279;", verdammt bin ich erschrocken, auch noch volle Lautstärke gehabt wegen WMP davor


----------



## Dominau (4. Juni 2011)

Ich kenns zwar schon, ist aber trotzdem fies


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2011)

Meine Fresse...ich wär fast gestorben
Selbst wenn man auf sowas vorbereitet ist-.-

Hat jemand von euch eig. Erfahrungen mit dem Lastschriftverfahren bei Minecraft gemacht ?
Habs am Mittwoch so gekauft und die ham meinen Account immer noch nicht freigeschaltet >.<


----------



## Soladra (4. Juni 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Meine Fresse...ich wär fast gestorben
> Selbst wenn man auf sowas vorbereitet ist-.-
> 
> Hat jemand von euch eig. Erfahrungen mit dem Lastschriftverfahren bei Minecraft gemacht ?
> Habs am Mittwoch so gekauft und die ham meinen Account immer noch nicht freigeschaltet >.<



Ichich habs mir vor genau einer woche und 3 tagen nochmal freischalten lassen und habs auch ned.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (4. Juni 2011)

Wurde das Geld denn schon von deinem Konto abgebucht ?


----------



## Soladra (6. Juni 2011)

kein plan, läuft über meinen dad


----------



## Golbart (7. Juni 2011)

hallo 

vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen xD

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Minecraft server auf dem ich auch spiele
nun stelle ich mir die frage ob auch ich den server auch starten kann (ich will nicht auf seinen pc zugreifen sondern denselebn server "auch"
über meinen pc laufen lassen wenn er mal nicht da ist d.h. ob wir den selben server von 2 pc´s aus starten können also wenn ich mal nicht da bin das er ihn wie gewohnt auch über seinen laufen lassen kann 
mfg Marlon


----------



## Blutelfmann (9. Juni 2011)

also ich mach das so das ich immer die map tausche von dem server mit meinen freunden


----------



## Dominau (10. Juni 2011)

1.6.6 ist toll. Endlich kann man was mit den Pilzen anfangen. Ist finde ich super gemacht


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juni 2011)

konnte man schon immer als pilzsuppe  aber die verbreiten sich jetz langsam

ich find die falltür lustig


----------



## Reflox (10. Juni 2011)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> konnte man schon immer als pilzsuppe  aber die verbreiten sich jetz langsam
> 
> ich find die falltür lustig



Ich nicht, ich bin fast süchtig danach, alles mit Falltüren abzuschliessen. Langsam geht es mir auf den Sack, auf jeder Treppe Falltüren öffnen zu müssen. o.O


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juni 2011)

mit 1.7 kommt der surival modi

und mein favorit der Kolben  ich find den mod schon genial


----------



## Dominau (11. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich nicht, ich bin fast süchtig danach, alles mit Falltüren abzuschliessen. Langsam geht es mir auf den Sack, auf jeder Treppe Falltüren öffnen zu müssen. o.O



Ich benutze garkeine Treppen mehr. Ich hab überall Falltüren an den Wänden und alles mit Redstone verbunden.
Hebel umlegen -> Treppe ist da


----------



## Asayur (11. Juni 2011)

Ich benutz die Dinger mittlerweile sogar schon als Deko (kann man zusammen mit dem Ofen einen tollen Herd draus machen  *gg*)


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

via twitter von notch, "new lighting system"

http://i.imgur.com/GWfJR.png

http://i.imgur.com/q0YzL.jpg


----------



## Dominau (12. Juni 2011)

Und was ist da jetzt anders? Ich seh da keinen Unterschied


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Und was ist da jetzt anders? Ich seh da keinen Unterschied



Es ist nichtmehr so eckig wie vorher.


----------



## MasterXoX (12. Juni 2011)

._.

Die Beleuchtung ist anders ^^


----------



## Asayur (12. Juni 2011)

Gefällt mir aber gut die neue Beleuchtung ^^


----------



## iShock (15. Juni 2011)

so nachdem ich nun auch infiziert wurde  hätte ich mal ne kurz ne Frage zu Minecraft (wozu sonst)


1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Wasser/Lava nach oben zu pumpen ?

2. Wann entstand nochmal Obsidian - wenn Wasser + Lava aufeinander treffen ? Oder doch anders :-I


Wäre super wenn  mir da jemand kurz helfen kann x)


----------



## Soladra (15. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> 2. Wann entstand nochmal Obsidian - wenn Wasser + Lava aufeinander treffen ? Oder doch anders :-I



Wasser auf stehende Lava, bei fließender gibts Cobbels


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> so nachdem ich nun auch infiziert wurde  hätte ich mal ne kurz ne Frage zu Minecraft (wozu sonst)
> 
> 
> 1. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit Wasser/Lava nach oben zu pumpen ?
> ...



Wasser und Lava. Eines von beiden muss einfach stehend sein.


Weiss jemand was ich machen kann wenn ich zuviele Wölfe habe? Ich hab schon so um die 15, und einen dritten Stock für den Stall will ich jetzt auch nicht bauen. =/
Wäre schön wenn ich die mal für etwas nützliches einsetzen könnte.


----------



## Dominau (15. Juni 2011)

Ich würd sie töten. Aber 15 Stück?  
Mir ging schon 1er auf die Nerven..


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Weiss jemand was ich machen kann wenn ich zuviele Wölfe habe? Ich hab schon so um die 15, und einen dritten Stock für den Stall will ich jetzt auch nicht bauen. =/
> Wäre schön wenn ich die mal für etwas nützliches einsetzen könnte.



Töten. Was anderes bleibt dir nicht übrig. 

Btw sind die Wölfe absolut nervig ><


----------



## Reflox (16. Juni 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Töten. Was anderes bleibt dir nicht übrig.
> 
> Btw sind die Wölfe absolut nervig ><



Ohja, die bellen und bellen. Ich hör immer nur dieses Gebelle wenn ich in meinem Haus bin. 

Hab jetzt einige in meine riesen Mine gesperrt gebracht. Dort können sie mir wenigstens ein bisschen helfen. ^-^


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage:
Kann man zwei Boosterschienen (eine am Anfang der Strecke und eine am Ende) mit Redstonestaub und zwei Hebeln so verbinden, dass wenn ich am Anfang bin die vorne ein und die hintere ausschalte und wnen ich den Schalter Hinten benutze dann genau umgedreht?


----------



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

Müsste rein Theoretisch schon möglich sein, ist aber glaub ich wegen den zwei Hebeln etwas komplizierter, hier ist ein
Minecraftwiki Artikel über Redstuff Schaltungen ^^

(du musst auch aufpassen Redstone Staub kann das Signal nur 15 Blöcke weit Transportieren, d.H. je nach Länge sind noch einige Repeater notwendiig)

Alles über Redstone Schaltungen


----------



## Sabito (18. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, dass es kompliziert werden könnte, aber ich habe keinen Bock immer über 300 Meter hin und her zu laufen, da fahre ich lieber.


Edit: Danke für den Artikel.^^


----------



## Asayur (18. Juni 2011)

Klar doch ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (30. Juni 2011)

Minecraft patch 1.7 ist raus.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/youtube]

Vor allem 2:40 sah richtig geil aus.


----------



## Tilbie (1. Juli 2011)

Die Pistons sind so geil!


----------



## Asayur (1. Juli 2011)

Kann ich nur zustimmen, ich hab grad mit den Pistons meinen ersten vollautomatischen holzboden verlegt xD


----------



## iShock (2. Juli 2011)

sagt mal kann man die texturepacks schon auf 1.7 zum laufen bringen ? weil mein Misa Texturepack läuft nimmer :-I


Oder liegt das an was anderem ?


----------



## Dominau (3. Juli 2011)

Ist geupdatet für 1.7_02.


----------



## Sabito (3. Juli 2011)

Ich plane gerade ein Bauprojekt, eine Stadt mit Burg, Kerker, Friedhof (vor allem Grabkammer), natürlich auch Häuser, Keller, Kirche/n etc., muss allerdings erst die ganze gegen einebnen, weil man rein garnichts bei der hügeligen Landschaft bauen kann und das Feld wohl ziemlich riesig werden wird. -.-


----------



## MasterXoX (6. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Most of the basics of the game engine is in place, so it's time to flesh this game out into something more gamey. More content, more exploration, more things to do, and interesting combat! Once this update is out, there will only some tweaks, optimizations and code cleanups left to the core game before we can call it a full release. We've got a list of some 40+ things we want to add to the game, some small, some big. Some huge. We've finished a fair number of the items, but there's still a significant amount of work left. While I can't reveal the date yet for various reasons, we do have a release date for the Adventure Update in mind, and we're hoping we'll be able to hit it.
 Jens and I are keeping the exact contents of the update secret, but we do leak some information every now and then to keep people interested and to stop us from going insane. For the most immediate spoilers, you can follow us on Twitter (@notch and @jeb_), or on Google+ (+Markus Persson and +Jens Bergensten).
 Here are a few of the things we've revealed so far:

NPC villages
Randomly generated dungeons
New biome code
Fully working Creative Mode (and individual admins can enter Creative Mode on a Survival Mode server if they choose)
Critical hits
Sprinting
More farming options
As soon as I can reveal the release date we're aiming for, I will!
 Oh, and the modding support is happening, honest.

bevor ichs vergess, hier die quelle  -> http://notch.tumblr.com/post/7276719413/coming-soon


----------



## Deathstyle (7. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.c...d&v=FxPsrOmm4mQ
Ich kann das Video nicht einbetten, warum auch immer.


----------



## Sabito (7. Juli 2011)

Lol Respekt. Die haben das aber mit vielen Leuten gebaut.^^ Ich versuche etwas in etwa in der selben Größenordnung zubauen, aber alleine, habe erstmal klein angefangen, um zu sehen wie es etwa aussehen wird, aber selbst nur der eine Teil von der "Miniaturversion" hat schon übelste viel zeit gekostet, vorallem, wo ich dann für das Riesenprojekt locker Wälder abfackeln (geht schneller als abholzen) und Tonnen von Erde bewegen darf (Hügelabbauen, Boden ebnen, Hügel an manchen Stellen wiederaufbauen), DAS wird richtig Arbeit bedeuten.


----------



## Silmyiél (7. Juli 2011)

Weiß jemand von euch warum man nicht per ELV bezahlen kann/bzw. es nicht geht?

Gruß Silmyiél


----------



## Asayur (7. Juli 2011)

Ach blöde Pistons, ich brauch mehr Slimeballs, ich will eine Versteckte Türe in einen Berg bauen xD


----------



## BlizzLord (11. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Falltüren schrecklich umgesetzt, also weil sie unten am Block ansetzen und nicht oben. :/

*Thread wiederbeleb*


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2011)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch warum man nicht per ELV bezahlen kann/bzw. es nicht geht?
> 
> Gruß Silmyiél



Warum sollte es nicht gehen? Was kommt für eine Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Asayur (11. Juli 2011)

BlizzLord schrieb:


> Ich finde die Falltüren schrecklich umgesetzt, also weil sie unten am Block ansetzen und nicht oben. :/
> 
> *Thread wiederbeleb*



Es ist egentlich besser so, wenn sie oben ansetzen würden, wie würdest du die letzte Leiter anbringen?


----------



## Silmyiél (11. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht gehen? Was kommt für eine Fehlermeldung?




*CHOOSE A PAYMENT METHOD *
 Pay via Direct Debit
Direct Debit 

Unfortunately we are unable to process this transaction. You may cancel your payment or choose another payment method. Diese.


----------



## Thoor (17. Juli 2011)

ich benutz jetz den fred hier mal für etwas anderes.... bzw. für das allgemeine problem.

wenn ich beim laptop minecraft starte funktioniert alles wunderbar, nachdem ich mich jedoch einlogge kommt kurz der lade balken und dann nur noch ein schwarz bildschirm, habs schon mit neuem grafiktreiber probiert aber es klappt nicht, liegt das an der grafikkarte? gibt es eine möglichkeit zu testen ob es tatsächlich an der grafikkarte liegt? bzw. ob die treiber aktuell sind.


----------



## Asayur (18. Juli 2011)

Hast du ein Custom Texturepack installiert Thoor?


----------



## Teal (19. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...d&v=FxPsrOmm4mQ
> Ich kann das Video nicht einbetten, warum auch immer.



Der Tag dafür ist: 
	
	



```
[youtube]<Youtube-URL>[/youtube]
```

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxPsrOmm4mQ[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> ich benutz jetz den fred hier mal für etwas anderes.... bzw. für das allgemeine problem.
> 
> wenn ich beim laptop minecraft starte funktioniert alles wunderbar, nachdem ich mich jedoch einlogge kommt kurz der lade balken und dann nur noch ein schwarz bildschirm, habs schon mit neuem grafiktreiber probiert aber es klappt nicht, liegt das an der grafikkarte? gibt es eine möglichkeit zu testen ob es tatsächlich an der grafikkarte liegt? bzw. ob die treiber aktuell sind.



Das liegt daran das du warscheinlich einen Mod oder ein TexturePack falsch installiert hast oder es war eine veraltete Version.
Neu Installieren, dann sollte es gehn.


----------



## Arosk (29. Juli 2011)

Warum verschwinden die Creeps (Schafe/Hühner und Co.) die ich irgendwo in ne Grube oder sogar einen "Stall" einsperre immer wieder?


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum verschwinden die Creeps (Schafe/Hühner und Co.) die ich irgendwo in ne Grube oder sogar einen "Stall" einsperre immer wieder?



Wenn du aus dem aktiven Chunck hinausgehst, despawnen alle Creeps.

Du könntest den farming Mod installieren, dann sollten sie bleiben.


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2011)

Normal das man im Multiplayer immer Freezes hat wenn man nur 2-3 Meter läuft und das andauernd?

Hat sich erledigt, hab Java 64 Bit installiert.


----------



## Davatar (12. August 2011)

So nach ein paar Monaten Abstinenz kann ich endlich auch wieder spielen  Zuerst war ich ja in den Ferien und danach hatte ich Grafikkartentreiber-Probleme, die ich aber endlich beheben konnte. Seh ich das richtig, dass Wasserleitern und Ähnliches, sowie Booster-Glitches nicht mehr funktionieren, aber die Booster-Rails nur minimal verstärkt wurden und immernoch die selben hohen Materialkosten haben? Und braucht man für ne Rampe immernoch 1 Booster-Schiene pro Feld?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (13. August 2011)

Momentan habe ich etwas von einem Wedding-Schießmichtot-Dingens-Event auf der Minecraft homepage gelesen.
Hab ich das richtig verstanden : Wenn man sich das Spiel dieses WE kauft, bekommt man einen 2. Gift-Code dazu?


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (1. September 2011)

Anyway 
Hab jetzt seit einer Woche Minecraft und finde es super 


Grade mein Haus zum Wolfs-Haus umfunktioniert.... Habe jetzt leider kein Platz mehr, aber die 10 Wölfe konnte ich doch nicht draußen alleine lassen  ^^


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2011)

Minecraft 1.8 kommt bald raus! Hier der Trailer:
[video]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/video]

Änderungen gibts hier:
http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/582239-release-dates-18-faq-all-known-content-and-more/

Release wird warscheinlich der 8. September


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2011)

Und wieder wurde es verschoben.

Bitte Mojang, wenn ihr schon keine Ahnung habt wann ihr es veröffentlichen könnt, nennt auch keine Daten.


----------



## iShock (28. September 2011)

sagt ma ich hab grad ein kleines prob mit meiner monsterfalle


(zumindest im unteren Stock) - obwohl keine Fackeln vorhanden sind /angebracht (wäre ja auch schwachsinn für ne monsterfalle :S) ist da trotzdem Licht und Mobs wollen einfach nicht spawnen ich kapiers einfach nicht


Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?   Und nein ein Enderman hat da auch keine Löcher gemacht x_x


----------



## Dominau (29. September 2011)

Bin auch grad dabei ne Monstefalle zu bauen. Ist aber noch nicht fertig.
Wenn sie fertig ist werd ich bescheid geben ob bei mir was spawnt. 

Edit: So, Monstefalle ist fertig. Bei mir spawnen sie wie verrückt.
Hast du um die Monsterfalle rum alles ausgeleuchtet, damit dort keine Gegner spawnen?
Es gibt ja eine maximale Begrenzung an Mobs die auf der Welt sein können. Umso mehr in Höhlen usw sind, umso weniger
in deiner Falle.


----------



## iShock (30. September 2011)

Nein nix außen ausgeläuchtet -

Boden ist Cobblestone - jedoch hauptsächlich erde (kein gras)  Dach + Wände sind aus Erde 

Ist halt grundlos Licht da drin ohne Fackeln oder Lava - hab schon versucht das ein Level höher zu machen bringt alles nix


----------



## Asayur (3. Oktober 2011)

Lad den Save mal hoch, oder stell nen Screenie rein, würde mich auch interessieren, was das für ein Fehler ist ...


----------



## iShock (5. Oktober 2011)

so hab  das problem gelöst - das Problem war ich hatte an den besagten stellen eine Fackelreihe aufgereiht - um halt zu markieren wie weit ich noch graben muss/darf

nachdem ich die Fackeln weggepackt hab blieben die Lichtquellen jedoch - ergo musste ich noch eine Reihe tiefer graben.

Das lustige war aber das selbst Blöcke die unter Wasser waren immer noch Licht ausgestrahlt haben - scheint ein merkwürdiger Bug gewesen zu sein.
Hab Leider keinen Screen gemacht :-(


----------



## Asayur (6. Oktober 2011)

War in diesem Falle der Lightning Bug der 1.8. von dem ich nur gelesen, aber nie gesehen habe xD


----------



## iShock (10. Oktober 2011)

so 3te Monsterfalle fertig (diesmal unter einem Spawner gebaut) Scheint gut zu funktionieren


Heute fast den ganzen Tag rumprobiert für die beste Methode - war jetzt ganz schön froh das ich das Ding fertig hatte.... komme dann zu meinem etwas entfernten Haus zurück und durfte mit Freuden feststellen, das aus irgendeinem Grund 5 Creeper mir mein Obergeschoss weggebombt haben.... Enderman waren das glaub ich nicht >_<


Yay wieder alles neumachen :°(


----------



## Dominau (11. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand einen Mod mitdem man alle Gebäude usw.. von einer Welt auf eine andere kopieren kann?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube kaum, dass das geht, da ja Gebäude nur eine Ansammlung von Klötzen sind, die der spieler beliebig angeordnet hat.


----------



## skyline930 (14. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Mod mitdem man alle Gebäude usw.. von einer Welt auf eine andere kopieren kann?



Es geht garantiert, Gronkh hatte das ja mal gemacht. Frag mich aber nicht wie, ich vermute mal mit irgendeinem World Editor. Aber es geht.


----------



## Dominau (17. Oktober 2011)

Danke. Dann schau ich mal in den Foren ob ich da irgendwas find


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Es geht garantiert, Gronkh hatte das ja mal gemacht. Frag mich aber nicht wie, ich vermute mal mit irgendeinem World Editor. Aber es geht.



Das mit der Let's Show World und zusammenschneiden war ein Witz. Er hat einfach beim Netherportal einen Schnitt gemacht, und im baneren Spielstand wieder aufgenommen. Hat er dann auch selber noch gesagt.


----------



## skyline930 (21. Oktober 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das mit der Let's Show World und zusammenschneiden war ein Witz. Er hat einfach beim Netherportal einen Schnitt gemacht, und im baneren Spielstand wieder aufgenommen. Hat er dann auch selber noch gesagt.



Achso, dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden. Ich hatte es so verstanden, das er den Teil aus den ersten Lets Plays in die zweite Welt hineinkopiert hat.

Edit: Scheint doch mit MCEdit zu gehen? Gebäude als Schematic exportieren, und das Schematic in die neue Welt importieren. Oder hab ich wieder irgendwo irgendwas verpeilt?


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2011)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Achso, dann hab ich das wohl falsch verstanden. Ich hatte es so verstanden, das er den Teil aus den ersten Lets Plays in die zweite Welt hineinkopiert hat.
> 
> Edit: Scheint doch mit MCEdit zu gehen? Gebäude als Schematic exportieren, und das Schematic in die neue Welt importieren. Oder hab ich wieder irgendwo irgendwas verpeilt?



Also das LP hat er einfach weiter hinten fortgesetzt. Daher gab er die Welt ja auch nicht zum Download frei.


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2011)

Hab mir einfach ne neue Welt gemacht. Also Problem gelöst. Ist zwar schade, aber naja ..

Btw, hab letzens ne echt geniale Map gefunden.
http://www.planetminecraft.com/project/custom-terrain-rainforest-valley/


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir liegt MC momentan auf Eis. Mit dem Release werden wir wohl unsere Server-Map zurücksetzen und nochmal von vorne anfangen. Da ist die Motivation momentan gleich null. Ausserdem wart ich seit Ewigkeiten auf das Mod-Interface. Hab keine Lust, zu modden, wenns trotzdem dauernd Updates gibt und man den Mist dann anpassen muss, damit irgendwas läuft.


----------



## Dominau (20. November 2011)

Find meine Hütte nicht mehr


----------



## Arosk (22. November 2011)

Kann mir wer was zu Netherwarzensamen sagen? Ich hab ein Feld im Nether gebaut und dort wachsen seit 2 Realtagen die Dinger und sie werden nicht groß. Auf Soulsand mit Lichtlevel 11 (Fackeln) gebaut.


----------



## Dominau (3. Dezember 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Kann mir wer was zu Netherwarzensamen sagen? Ich hab ein Feld im Nether gebaut und dort wachsen seit 2 Realtagen die Dinger und sie werden nicht groß. Auf Soulsand mit Lichtlevel 11 (Fackeln) gebaut.



Ehm, steh ich grad auf der Leitung? Du schreibst sie waschsen. Aber sie werden nicht groß? Was denn jetzt?


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2011)

Sie wachsen, ja... Bis jetzt hab ich folgendes erfahren: Bis Stufe zwei müssen sie mit Licht wachsen und ab Stufe 2 in Dunkelheit. Funkt aber auch nicht.

Naja, Minecraft funkt. aktuell sowieso nicht, man bekommt immer einen Java-Error beim Einloggen


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab keine Java-Errors. War das nur am 3. Dezember so oder ist das bei Dir immernoch so? Ansonsten würd ich mal schaun ob Du die korrekte Java-Version hast.


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Java-Errors. War das nur am 3. Dezember so oder ist das bei Dir immernoch so? Ansonsten würd ich mal schaun ob Du die korrekte Java-Version hast.


Bei mir lassen sich solche Fehler von Java durch einen Start via. cmd lösen


----------



## Alux (26. Juni 2012)

Soo war ja länger nix mehr los hier jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage.

Wie kann ich den Shadow Mod raufknattern + Optifine damit es funktioniert? 
Mach ich nur den Shadow Mod rauf gehts, mach ich nur Optifine rauf gehts auch aber beides zusammen geht nicht, außerdem geht auch irgendwie kein Texture Pack wenn Optifine drauf ist.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## milifilou (3. März 2013)

Also ich hab nach gekuckt für mich und es ist etwa  xxxfxxxfxxxfxxxf auf ebenen flächen


----------



## Thainification (2. April 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Soo war ja länger nix mehr los hier jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage.
> 
> Wie kann ich den Shadow Mod raufknattern + Optifine damit es funktioniert?
> Mach ich nur den Shadow Mod rauf gehts, mach ich nur Optifine rauf gehts auch aber beides zusammen geht nicht, außerdem geht auch irgendwie kein Texture Pack wenn Optifine drauf ist.
> ...



Du darfst nicht das neuste Optifine benutzen! 
Mit "OptiFine_1.5.1_HD_U_A9" funktioniert es bei mir, mit dem Neusten allerdings nicht mehr.


----------

